# update on $1 per year vps idea (32MB Club)



## mtwiscool (Jun 30, 2014)

​Hello i'm Matthew Morgan​And as you guys know i'm been looking into the $1 per year vps idea.​They is going to be a price increase with this update but free extras as well.​ ​But you guys want to know the plan.​ ​Ok here they are:​32MB DDR3​16MB VSWAP​1GB HDD​64GB Bandwidth​1 ipv6 address (/128)​1 port nat for ssh access​Free DDOS protection at some locations(yes multiply planned).​Free remote mysql(Limited stock)​Price: $1.49 per year via bitpay only(Limited stock and lower fees)​ ​I hope you guys low how we are moving along.​


----------



## raj (Jun 30, 2014)

I love incense.  Smells good.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 30, 2014)

raj said:


> I love incense.  Smells good.


Spelling fixed.


----------



## raj (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome, fix the rest of the spelling errors and the post will be good to go.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 30, 2014)

I ad block your picture


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 30, 2014)

texteditor said:


> I ad block your picture


why would you block my picture?


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> why would you block my picture?


Well the photo is a bit pedophile-like.  No offense.. May I be the first to mention it if no one else manned up to mention it.

I expect people to block my avatar also.  For profanity's sake.

Is that a Winnie the Pooh you are hugging on or what is that?


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2014)

So the business side of this...

32MB plans are doable and suitable for older, cheap gear.

Downside is the nodes aren't really peppy or whatever by today's standards....

We know everyone uses such tiny plans mainly for VPN...  VPN isn't polite to CPU... so would seem to be a doable model where one had cheap old toss away gear for a song (price of colo?), and where something inline to accelerate or offload VPN overhead.  and you still have people who will try running whatever in said tiny container.

Like $2~ a year?   Knock yourself out with that.  Sustainable amount?  More like Lowendspirit and $3 a year minimum... and that's in his case reportedly just to break even... Tickets and abuse are going to destroy the viability though..  Must set up some volunteer model or something to offset.

Don't let me discourage you.  I support the whole true low resource VPS concept and think we need to see more people bringing such to market.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 30, 2014)

The big hill to climb here is density. How long is it going to take to fill up a server with 32M accounts, that's the real problem, though I guess at $1 potentially quick.

With a calculator I personally would need $1.1425 a year per account, but that's just with really high end equipment setup, no doubt I could perhaps get lower with different equipment. If I want a profit margin or to cover other costs / expenses it would be more.

The next thing to look at is the potential resource impact a gazillion tiny machines running would be on whatever server you use.

Also take into the %1 bitpay would charge or the 25% PayPal will charge


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 30, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> The big hill to climb here is density. How long is it going to take to fill up a server with 32M accounts, that's the real problem, though I guess at $1 potentially quick.
> 
> With a calculator I personally would need $1.1425 a year per account, but that's just with really high end equipment setup, no doubt I could perhaps get lower with different equipment. If I want a profit margin or to cover other costs / expenses it would be more.
> 
> ...


the planned price is $1.39 per year.

with Intel xeon E3's

It will be slabbed into multiply xen vps's on the node for stability reasons.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 30, 2014)

Might want to take a look at PayPal micro payments.


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2014)

Alternative low fee payments will matter with something like this. Big time. Thus Bitcoin/Bitpay.

I see memory de-deduplication in full effect...   If anyone attempts to do anything and containers are in quantity, the dreaded thread horror shall occur.

I hope OP actually runs with the idea and tries, if he is ready for it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2014)

Given your habit of loading SSH keys into KVMs to snoop processes, what promises are you making that'll convince them to host their VPN, which they'll be relying on for privacy, with you?


What incentive, other than ridiculous price structure, would people have to use this over a professional host with proven experience hosting true minimal plans, like SecureDragon?


----------



## nunim (Jun 30, 2014)

This will be OpenVZ based correct?

The biggest issue I see is # of processes on a node, since all of your plans are tiny, it'll obviously take a LOT of accounts to fill your VPS.  If you have say 32GB of ram on the node, you'd need to sell approximately 1100 accounts, assuming a 10% oversell ratio.  

This is going to be a metric fuckton (yes, that's a real measurement) of processes which will choke OVZ.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 30, 2014)

My god, you people and your fancy numbers and mathematics...


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 30, 2014)

nunim said:


> This will be OpenVZ based correct?
> 
> The biggest issue I see is # of processes on a node, since all of your plans are tiny, it'll obviously take a LOT of accounts to fill your VPS.  If you have say 32GB of ram on the node, you'd need to sell approximately 1100 accounts, assuming a 10% oversell ratio.
> 
> This is going to be a metric fuckton (yes, that's a real measurement) of processes which will choke OVZ.



To be completely honest, OpenVZ has successfully handled millions of processes on servers as long as you have the correct settings and a powerful enough node.  I'm assuming the OP isn't going to know how to optimize the node properly though.  32MB and running 1000 virtual servers on an E3 will only be possible on OpenVZ, Xen and KVM would have too much overhead.  People don't give OpenVZ enough credit.

That being said, this is a disaster from a business stand point, not just a server stand point.  One support ticket opened on the server and your support costs have already made you a huge loss on a server.  Trying to run 1000 32MB systems without support tickets being opened?  Good luck.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2014)

Nevermind the fact that being OVZ makes it that much easier for him to jump into any VPS he pleases and snoop around.


----------



## devonblzx (Jun 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Nevermind the fact that being OVZ makes it that much easier for him to jump into any VPS he pleases and snoop around.


You can launch into the console or mount a server with Xen too.  Never used KVM but I assume the same applies.


----------



## coreyman (Jun 30, 2014)

I see no margins on this, looks like you would operate at a loss. Many things that are operated at a loss eventually get discontinued so there is no real reason anyone would want to buy this other than that they only have to spend $1.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Given your habit of loading SSH keys into KVMs to snoop processes, what promises are you making that'll convince them to host their VPN, which they'll be relying on for privacy, with you?
> 
> 
> What incentive, other than ridiculous price structure, would people have to use this over a professional host with proven experience hosting true minimal plans, like SecureDragon?


It's not just a service.

It's a *club*.

I want to her more about the club actually.

Is it like an old London club with wood-paneled rooms and "silence please" reading areas, were we will all sit around smoking pipes and discussing the finer points of virtualization?

Or is it a gentlemen's club, and if so, who will be giving the lap dances?  If it's Pooh Bear, forget it.

Or will it be a children's club with a membership card, a poster for my room, and special decoder ring?


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 1, 2014)

Too many small clients to look after with tiny margins. Will be a pain just to deal with abusive. Hard to sustain.


----------



## trewq (Jul 1, 2014)

I can imagine the communication issues between him and a nonenglish speaker.


----------



## Mid (Jul 1, 2014)

I am not an experienced guy, but I would ask him to go for a 1 cent a year plan and hope he realizes what the real world is.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Too many small clients to look after with tiny margins. Will be a pain just to deal with abusive. Hard to sustain.


I'm already working on automated anti-abuse scripts.

any virtual coin miners = instent automatic tarmnation without refund

5 emails per day limit as well.

and 10Mbps limit on port speed.

and cpu limited to 200Mhz

This should clare up over 75% of abuse without lifing a finger.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 1, 2014)

How are you going to limit emails on a VM?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 1, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> How are you going to limit emails on a VM?


IP Tables? Would at least block some of the more common abuse.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> IP Tables? Would at least block some of the more common abuse.


Thank you for posting that link i will use your advice.

Thank you all members expect buyvm(Why do you say i just want to snoop?).

And club as in community aka we will have a forum and an irc chat.

Our only goal is to bring back the true lowendbox and not the modem fake ones with like 6gb of ram.

I can get nginx, php and mysql running in less then 32mb of ram even on the .18 karnel and the .32 karnel means things use less ram i have noticed.

Automation is key to a good turnover around 15% to 35% profit is the goal.

and we have a coming soon page at: http://32mb.club/


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thank you for posting that link i will use your advice.
> 
> Thank you all members expect buyvm(Why do you say i just want to snoop?).
> 
> ...


I hope you mean kernel, and still haven't answered how your going to limit a VM to 5 emails per a day?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 1, 2014)

nginx and php are okay on 32MB, I would advise against using mysql on it though. Below I would say... 256MB, any RAM you save you will add 2x or maybe 3x load on the CPU or the disk. The minimum I run MySQL on is a 128MB instance that's only used by me for Observium. 128MB would still probably cripple with most traffic.

I would say 256MB+ for MySQL. Nginx and PHP will be fine though.

If you are determined maybe offer offloaded MySQL to discourage people hosting their own.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> nginx and php are okay on 32MB, I would advise against using mysql on it though. Below I would say... 256MB, any RAM you save you will add 2x or maybe 3x load on the CPU or the disk. The minimum I run MySQL on is a 128MB instance that's only used by me for Observium. 128MB would still probably cripple with most traffic.
> 
> I would say 256MB+ for MySQL. Nginx and PHP will be fine though.
> 
> If you are determined maybe offer offloaded MySQL to discourage people hosting their own.


we are planning on offing free offloaded mysql on all vps's on request.


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 1, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> I hope you mean kernel, and still haven't answered how your going to limit a VM to 5 emails per a day?


You might want to look at xt_hashlimit and how iptables works on the host node in openvz. It's not a complicated thing to do at all; despite mtwiscool being a child judging by his picture he'll probably figure it out eventually.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Flapadar said:


> You might want to look at xt_hashlimit and how iptables works on the host node in openvz. It's not a complicated thing to do at all; despite mtwiscool being a child judging by his picture he'll probably figure it out eventually.




```
iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m limit --limit 5/day -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m state --state NEW -j LOG
iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m state --state NEW -j DROP

and to stop ipv4 emails:
iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s 10.0.0.0/8 --dport 25 -m state --state NEW -j DROP
```


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m limit --limit 5/day -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m state --state NEW -j LOG
> iptables -A FORWARD -o eth0 -p tcp -s $ipv6 --dport 25 -m state --state NEW -j DROP
> 
> ...


Good god that's a terrible solution. Absolutely awful...

1) iptables doesn't work for v6. You want ip6tables

2) Are you really going to have one rule per VM? You're going high density, that will have terrible performance...

3) Stateful tracking on the HN is either disabled or really inefficient if you manually re-enable it. 

4) Someone could deliberately make your logs unreadable by sending a lot of traffic on port 25.


----------



## raj (Jul 1, 2014)

You may also want to look into setting the numproc limit at something reasonably low to limit these small VMs from raping your nodes.  I'd imagine something in the 30-40 range would be reasonable?


----------



## splitice (Jul 1, 2014)

Furthermore xt_hashlimit is mentioned, thats the limit modu


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

raj said:


> You may also want to look into setting the numproc limit at something reasonably low to limit these small VMs from raping your nodes.  I'd imagine something in the 30-40 range would be reasonable?


Thank you for the suggestion.

Accepted.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> You can launch into the console or mount a server with Xen too.  Never used KVM but I assume the same applies.


The catch with KVM (and I'm assuming Xen?) is that to mount the disk you have to bring the VM offline.  Folks that pay attention to their availability will notice that happening - whereas with OpenVZ, you can _vzctl enter_ right into a VPS as root with the container still online and running, leaving no trace.  That's one of the primary reasons I recommend KVM to folks cautious about their privacy, regardless of who their provider is.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> The catch with KVM (and I'm assuming Xen?) is that to mount the disk you have to bring the VM offline.  Folks that pay attention to their availability will notice that happening - whereas with OpenVZ, you can _vzctl enter_ right into a VPS as root with the container still online and running, leaving no trace.  That's one of the primary reasons I recommend KVM to folks cautious about their privacy, regardless of who their provider is.


Don't you provide openvz vps's?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, we do.  We also have a reputation for privacy and trust - any of our clients that have needed more complex assistance can attest that we always ask permission to enter a VPS, and fully explain the actions we take to resolve the issue.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Yes, we do.  We also have a reputation for privacy and trust - any of our clients that have needed more complex assistance can attest that we always ask permission to enter a VPS, and fully explain the actions we take to resolve the issue.


I do not usely do any snooping as with openvz i can see the prossess on the node and track it to the vm to suspend.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Our only goal is to bring back the true lowendbox and not the modem fake ones with like 6gb of ram.


As if 


there is some ancient honorable tradition about using low-memory boxes
a "low end box" is defined by memory
there's something wrong with people getting more horsepower for their money
There was a LET discussion about "real" low end boxes.

People want to geek out and run a 32MB box - more power to 'em.  I totally get that and have enjoyed that minor sport myself.

But to me "low end box" means "$7/year or less" or some similar price point.  I think it was LowEndAdmin (long retired founder of LEB/LET) who coined the term "low end box" and I think if 2GB boxes were available for $7/mo in 2008, he would have used those without hesitation.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Our only goal is to bring back the true lowendbox and not the modem fake ones with like 6gb of ram.


True excuse for a kiddie host. Seems like you can't afford real nodes, so you side with such excuse.

Get real, who wants to use 32MB VPS? If I can get 6GB of RAM for maybe 1 or 2 dollars more and it will be same if not less overloaded than your servers...

Change that pathetic display. How do you expect to do business with that fucking bear?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> There was a LET discussion about "real" low end boxes.


I've honestly been waiting for someone to ask if he just saw Anthony's post and made a life decision from a half-minute read.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> True excuse for a kiddie host. Seems like you can't afford real nodes, so you side with such excuse.
> 
> Get real, who wants to use 32MB VPS? If I can get 6GB of RAM for maybe 1 or 2 dollars more and it will be same if not less overloaded than your servers...
> 
> Change that pathetic display. How do you expect to do business with that fucking bear?


$1.39 per year is the planned price with free remote mysql add on available.

It's not one or two dollars it over $80 difference per year.

the node specs are planned to be:

32Gb ddr3 RAM

2x2tb hdd in sw raid 1 with ramdisk writeback

Intel Xeon E3 1225v2

I'm pretty sure thats a real node.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

2 x Hex Core L5638 2.00 Ghz CPU's
72GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
1 x Adaptec 7805 RAID 10
8 x 1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSD's in RAID10
2U 8 - 12 bay SuperMicro chassis
That's a real node.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> 2 x Hex Core L5638 2.00 Ghz CPU's
> 72GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
> 1 x Adaptec 7805 RAID 10
> 8 x 1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSD's in RAID10
> ...


smaller nodes are better for like a thousand reasons and they is more cpu power per vm with my smaller set up.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> smaller nodes are better for like a thousand reasons and they is more cpu power per vm with my smaller set up.


Because you have lots of years in experience working with nodes and managing them, right? Where did you worked before?


----------



## raj (Jul 1, 2014)

Lemonade stand Industries Ltd.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Because you have lots of years in experience working with nodes and managing them, right? Where did you worked before?


nope but i will be using higher cpu power to ram ratio witch is vitel for this many vps's.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

Smaller nodes crammed with a ridiculous number of VMs.  I haven't broken this image out in quite some time... but since the kid's on the CVPS fast track:


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Smaller nodes crammed with a ridiculous number of VMs.  I haven't broken this image out in quite some time... but since the kid's on the CVPS fast track:


I look up to more greenvaluehost not chris.

I want to shake a few things up to change the lowend thing.

future monthly plans include 16gb ram for $7 per month


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I look up to more greenvaluehost not chris.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 1, 2014)

Why not just start a real host and not this crap?


----------



## raj (Jul 1, 2014)

He has a <sarcasm> very successful host. http://milkywayhost.com/ </sarcasm>


----------



## Gary (Jul 1, 2014)

Can't tell if troll or genuine moron.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

raj said:


> He has a <sarcasm> very successful host. http://milkywayhost.com/ </sarcasm>


what is the issue with my shared webhost?


----------



## raj (Jul 1, 2014)

Let's see, the sign up link throws a MySQL error, Cloudflare throws an error about your forum, your VPS order link is an affiliate link to 123systems, the SSD VPS link is an affiliate link to DO, TOS is weak, etc.   But don't take it as a bash; I commend you for trying!  At your age, I was playing outside and eating popsicles.    Furthermore, I like 32MB VPS, so I like the idea.  I don't think you've thought it all through, but it's a start.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> what is the issue with my shared webhost?


I didn't know you offered 24/7 live support and reseller hosting and ssl certificates now aswell....


And dedicated hosted. Who's north host?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 1, 2014)

Please keep on topic.

this is about 32mb club not milkywayhost.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

So you're actually going to put effort into 32mb club, wheras you don't give two shits about milkywayhost?  Or are you working on the assumption that your other failures shouldn't be counted against you?


----------



## Amitz (Jul 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's a real node.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POJtaO2xB_o

    :lol:


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 1, 2014)

What's the specs of your mysql offload server?


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 1, 2014)

Amitz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POJtaO2xB_o


You bastard.  Crocodile Dundee had _almost_ faded out of my long-term memory and released whatever brain cells it was holding onto, and now you've swapped it back in and it'll be another 30 years before it expires...


----------



## raj (Jul 1, 2014)

32MB club doesn't exist yet.  No nodes, no offloaded mysql server, no nothing.  To me this is the same dream as the regional wifi dream.  It's a dream where he is CEO, and his VP of Operations is Pooh bear.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 1, 2014)

raj said:


> To me this is the same dream as the regional wifi dream.


*Global*, not regional.

One SSID to unite all mankind.

Brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## eddynetweb (Jul 1, 2014)

We've learned you can stuff 16 static websites on a 64MB VPS, but this is just ridiculous.

You have no business plan, chances are this will only last a year (heck, less possibly), and you're pricing it to seem like there is no cost what-so-ever on the node side.

Yes, 32MB's is "LowEnd", but the pricepoint of the matter is really what makes something "LowEnd". I assume you made this in 5 minutes after reading the thread on LET.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2014)

eddynetweb said:


> the pricepoint of the matter is really what makes something "LowEnd"


And that right there is *exactly* the problem plaguing the VPS market - focusing on quantity over quality.  Not that I have any expectations of his foolhardy dream to make it more than a few gasping steps before stumbling into obscurity - but the "most resources at lowest sale price" crap is precisely why fewer people trust VPSes, _especially_ OpenVZ, anymore.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I look up to more greenvaluehost not chris.
> 
> I want to shake a few things up to change the lowend thing.
> 
> future monthly plans include 16gb ram for $7 per month


Holy tractor trailer hits a trailer loaded with sewer crap which hits a bus full of nuns.

If you look up to GVH, you need to step away.. Turn off the monitor.. Go outside.. Look for some people doing work, real people. Then start re-defining everything.  New role models, yo'!

I won't bore you, but GVH shouldn't be anyones role model.  It's a textbook example of too many good people enabling someone who shouldn't be in this industry.  It's an unsustainable business model (i.e. only can survive at ColoCrossing)..  Cause you know, they have some special pricing, like they own an Intel chip fabricator or something... ahahrehem bullshit. For you, special price, you pay twice.

You realize that GHV-Jonny's role model is Fabozzi, right?  Which makes the statement of who and what about 10x funnier to me. Scandalous-brand-is-us.

16GB of RAM VPS... bahahaha.. somewhere, right now some dumb furless ape is on about that..


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 1, 2014)

eddynetweb said:


> Yes, 32MB's is "LowEnd", but the pricepoint of the matter is really what makes something "LowEnd". I assume you made this in 5 minutes after reading the thread on LET.


In fairness, he was discussing his 32MB idea before that thread...in fact, May 1st, right here on vpsboard...


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> 2x2tb hdd in sw raid 1 with ramdisk writeback


A ramdisk writeback?  Please don't try to host anything.  The only reason why memory cache works with hardware RAID cards is because they have a battery backup so if the server crashes, the RAM is kept powered on in the RAID card.  If you use standard RAM, it will cause loads of corruption because when the system crashes, the RAM is turned off and therefore cleared.  RAM is not persistent data.  Let the kernel handle caching to the RAM, it does it automatically with free RAM.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> A ramdisk writeback?  Please don't try to host anything.  The only reason why memory cache works with hardware RAID cards is because they have a battery backup so if the server crashes, the RAM is kept powered on in the RAID card.  If you use standard RAM, it will cause loads of corruption because when the system crashes, the RAM is turned off and therefore cleared.  RAM is not persistent data.  Let the kernel handle caching to the RAM, it does it automatically with free RAM.


I just want higher dd resaults as people complain if it's below 250MB/S


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I just want higher dd resaults as people complain if it's below 250MB/S


I'm sure people will complain if they have a non functional corrupt file system after a power/forced hard reboot.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> I'm sure people will complain if they have a non functional corrupt file system after a power/forced hard reboot.


so would it be a good idea to only use writeback on /dev?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

As people have said above, if your using OpenVZ then just leave the OS to use the available ram to cache.

Your going to get performance issues with a 1000 containers no matter what you do.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> As people have said above, if your using OpenVZ then just leave the OS to use the available ram to cache.
> 
> Your going to get performance issues with a 1000 containers no matter what you do.


should it still be useable?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

Useable?

In what sense?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Useable?
> 
> In what sense?


basic programs like nginx etc... for low traffic websites with cloudflare.


----------



## splitice (Jul 2, 2014)

This thread is useful as a list of things NOT to do as a VPS provider.

Writeback for /dev. Why? What would that achieve? Do you do alot of write to the virtual (udev) filesystem that is /dev?

How about instead of trying to produce a fast write speed so clients don't complain you look into the fundamental issues and how you can get the best overall experience for your clients? You know... things like not having 1,000 clients on a single node....


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

Well let's see.

Ram:

32GB / 32MB is 1024 VM's (That is leaving nothings for host OS nothing for cache)

Disk:

2 * 2TB Disk's Raid 1 Giving you about 100Mb Speed

So each VM would have 0.1Mb I/O Speed!

CPU:

3.2 * 4 = 12.8 GHZ

12.8GHZ / 1000 = 0.0128GHZ per a VM!

Answer:

No probably not as even if you just about have enough RAM for your 1000 VM's, their is going to be absolutely no I/O & CPU available to run something like nginx. Let alone a 1000 copies of an OS.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Well let's see.
> 
> Ram:
> 
> ...


12.8Mhz per VM:

in testing i used about less then 2mhz on the OS leaving 10.8mhz for programs.

without mysql it should work out at about 6 to 8 mhz used per vm(free offloaded mysql).

ovh disks raid one give about 150MB/S on avages = 1.5MB/S per user.

and it's to be 700 to 1000 vms depending on load.

can asnother host tell me the avage io used per vm please?(yearly only)


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> 12.8Mhz per VM:
> 
> in testing i used about less then 2mhz on the OS leaving 10.8mhz for programs.
> 
> ...



Won't be 1.5MB/s would be a slightly increase from my original figure of 0.15MB/s, still no where near able to run anything.

0.15MB/s is just about 3 times the write speed of a floppy disk!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

people will not always be writing infomation as most people buy small vps's to idel them.

i might use a small cache(512mb) to help with the most used files.

what amount of io do people use?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

One person running a yum update would crash the whole node without a doubt.

Your just not thinking this through, id personally put no more than 10 on that node, no matter the ram/price point.

Anything more it just won't work.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> One person running a yum update would crash the whole node without a doubt.
> 
> Your just not thinking this through, id personally put no more than 10 on that node, no matter the ram/price point.
> 
> Anything more it just won't work.


15MB/S per person?

are you mad?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

Nope, 15MB/s is an acceptable performance to be able to anything inside of an OS.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Nope, 15MB/s is an acceptable performance to be able to anything inside of an OS.


but do people use that on avaerage on a cheap yearly vps?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

I would say so, if I was purchasing a VPS no matter the ram I would be expecting at least a couple of MB/s.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> I would say so, if I was purchasing a VPS no matter the ram I would be expecting at least a couple of MB/s.


thats burst speed not dedicated needed.

our target would be to keep at least a 20MB/S availble on node.(avearage)


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

You have to remember that as you try and read data that is split up over the platters move you performance will drop. Your not going to get your full 150MB/s speed constantly with people reading all over the disk platters.

I think your going to find your going to get no where near 1000 with real world minimal performance.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

anyone ealse on here who does yearly vps's?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2014)

"What do you mean I have cancer?  You're wrong, I'm going to a doctor that'll tell me what I want to hear."


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK does not provide cheap yearly vps's as the users actions are diffent per vm.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Amazing what a good breakfast pickles make isn't it?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Amazing what a good breakfast pickles make isn't it?


can you please imput you suggestions as you done 32mb ram vps's before .


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

I may not provide rock bottom priced yearly plans, however I know what kind of minimum requirement's are required to run an OS, and 0.15MB/s is not.


----------



## raj (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> people will not always be writing infomation as most people buy small vps's to idel them.
> 
> i might use a small cache(512mb) to help with the most used files.
> 
> what amount of io do people use?


So your business plan is banking on people buying a bunch of small VPS just to let them idle?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

this is the avager disk io useage on nocostvps node free:

Total DISK READ: 0.00 B/s | Total DISK WRITE: 131.22 K/s

45 active users 128mb ram each.


----------



## raj (Jul 2, 2014)

That is not a good representation of real life though.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

raj said:


> That is not a good representation of real life though.


why not as this is an active node with mutiplty uses runnung gameservers.

smtp limits will be via nodewatch


----------



## raj (Jul 2, 2014)

Are you trying to tell me that a node full of hundreds of users that would typically run web services, which fundamentally are services that read files off a disk and sends them over a network link, is adequately represented by your node's read/write speed instantaneous reading of of 0 bytes per second/ < 1 megabyte per second?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

raj said:


> Are you trying to tell me that a node full of hundreds of users that would typically run web services, which fundamentally are services that read files off a disk and sends them over a network link, is adequately represented by your node's read/write speed instantaneous reading of of 0 bytes per second/ < 1 megabyte per second?


times the number and allow for abuses to up the number.

most vps's will write in ram if its a small file then put it on disk so they is not going to be 100% infmaion to disk not unless you disable the cahe abitily of Liunx and all the vps's use Debain and our optimized templates.

As most prossess will be 'sleeping' as shown here:

Tasks: 590 total,   4 running, 586 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

thats ware most of the stuff in the os goes and mast programs go to sleep when not needed it is programs that are optimized and pretty much any node will show this type of thing.

Remeber this is not xen or kvm so tasks get delt with diffently.

And this node has vcmp servers, sa-mp and minecraft servers on it all active.

Because of the amound of vps's used for gameservers around 15% i think the stats are rensable and vary conservtive numbers.

This is the reason i wanted someone to reply who has done 32mb ram vps's.

And they are lickly to have less load then the one for nocostvps due to less ram.

Sorry i sounded a bit angry i was trying to show you what i mean.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> times the number and allow for abuses to up the number.
> 
> most vps's will write in ram if its a small file then put it on disk so they is not going to be 100% infmaion to disk not unless you disable the cahe abitily of Liunx and all the vps's use Debain and our optimized templates.
> 
> ...



Just done a quick google search, all the links pointed to providers that either no longer sold 32MB plan's or seem to have gone completely bust..

,Ashley


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Just done a quick google search, all the links pointed to providers that either no longer sold 32MB plan's or seem to have gone completely bust..
> 
> ,Ashley


It the reason why the slogan is:

Lets bring back the true low end vps


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> It the reason why the slogan is:
> 
> Lets bring back the true low end vps


There is normally a reason why they no longer offer it/website does not even resolve!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> There is normally a reason why they no longer offer it/website does not even resolve!


Things are changing and changing fast, it is trying to catch each change.

it is going to the old specs and that are just being offed cheaper so this is what is needed for the hosting insterdury.


----------



## trewq (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Things are changing and changing fast, it is trying to catch each change.
> 
> 
> it is going to the old specs and that are just being offed cheaper so this is what is needed for the hosting insterdury.


Do you even economics? But really, when people don't offer products or services it's for a reason.

http://www.investopedia.com/university/economics/economics3.asp


There's a link to get you started. If you can't figure out why this is not a good idea after everyone above has explained it to you and you have read the link above, then please stop.


The opportunity cost of your time must be so very low for you to even consider this feasible.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> It the reason why the slogan is:
> 
> Lets bring back the true low end vps


From what I've read in this thread, it appears your plan is:


- use a ram cache so that when people sign up and run their dd tests, you hope it'll look halfway decent.  ("I just want higher dd resaults as people complain if it's below 250MB/S")
- these users are then supposed to let their VPS idle most of the time because people buy LEBs just to let them idle ("people will not always be writing infomation as most people buy small vps's to idel them.")
- because people are only spending $1/year, they won't expect any kind of service (which is not true), so you don't have to provide any.
So your real market are LET dwellers who buy a VM, test it, and then move on to the next toy.  There's a certain twisted logic to this, but the reality is that you're _aiming_ to a low-service, poorly regarded host.  Why not provide a _good_ service  Why waste your time with this nonsense?  

Your "bring back the low end spirit" slogan is just nonsense you're using to make this offering sound somehow appealing.

Please admit: 


you don't have the capital to start a hosting company.  That's really what this is about.
the only way you can think to get to profitability is to jam 1,000 people on a box.  
I'm guessing this service will start with some "$1 for the first month" dedi offer you found on WHT
Once you've taken $1,000 for 1,000 people, if it doesn't work out (and it shan't) you will just fold shop and pocket their money.
Your alleged profit margin is 15% (it won't be, but the idea of aiming for 15% is so silly I have to bring it up).  Do you think that 1,000 angry users haunting you for the rest of your days is worth it?
I will now receive a response consisting of


two run-on sentences
all in lower case
multiple spelling errors
addressing one random point in this post and ignoring the rest
Sigh.  What is the hosting insterdury coming to.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2014)

The hilarious bit is, a single griefer could spend 20-30$ and get an entire month's worth of entertainment locking the node to the point of complete uselessness every day.


----------



## raj (Jul 2, 2014)

I love working in this insterdury


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

I just calculated the cost of the node + cp fees + billing panel +fees from bitpay = pre-tax profit 29%

I have contacted colocrossing but they could not get the price lower then the other offer i got but suggested i contact HVH.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 2, 2014)

Just do it already


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 2, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Just do it already


Im in the late stages of planning and I am trying to find ways to maximise profit.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Im in the late stages of planning and I am trying to find ways to maximise profit.


Go small scale and see if and how it works first I would say.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 2, 2014)

So you're trying to "maximise profit" by... begging free advice from real providers that are actually running a business.  I find that about as amusing as all the hosts that came up to us saying "will you setup filtering for my company too lol".

Hey, while you're at it, why don't you open a "restaurant", and go around asking real establishments for their recipies.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 2, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> So you're trying to "maximise profit" by... begging free advice from real providers that are actually running a business.


There's a difference here: in this case, he asked for all the advice but ignored it.


----------



## Mid (Jul 2, 2014)

I have got 50+ emails from this thread (deleted about 30+ yesterday I think), which I feel is not worth dealing with. I don't know why those non-kids involve too much in this. I am unsubscribing from this thread (I would have made in profile settings so that I get mails from threads that I post on), and I don't understand how you people deal with so much tierlessly, of course I get tired too soon.

Let the kid experience, you people move on.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

New node specs:

Intel i5 @ 3.1ghz

16gb ram

1x 1tb hdd

100Mbps bandwidth

with 500 users allowing higher disk io and 75% more cpu power per user but costs will go up from $1.39/year to $1.49.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> New node specs:
> 
> Intel i5 @ 3.1ghz
> 
> ...


OMG I didn't think it could get any worse!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> OMG I didn't think it could get any worse!


half the users.

so whats wrong with that.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> 1x 1tb hdd
> 
> with 500 users allowing higher disk io and 75% more cpu power per user but costs will go up from $1.39/year to $1.49.


 


mtwiscool said:


> It is a vary tight in cost i would need about 760 people on the node to break even.


500 or 760 users sharing one hard drive.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 3, 2014)

I bought a Pooh voodoo doll and a bunch of pins today.  Just thought I'd share that information.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> half the users.
> 
> so whats wrong with that.


You have gone to and old Desktop Grade CPU compared to at least a server grade CPU, you have gone to a single disk.

So when that disk dies from crazy I/O load after a week, what you going to do? 

Your old Spec was bad enough for what you had planned.. your new one is just laughable..


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> You have gone to and old Desktop Grade CPU compared to at least a server grade CPU, you have gone to a single disk.
> 
> So when that disk dies from crazy I/O load after a week, what you going to do?
> 
> Your old Spec was bad enough for what you had planned.. your new one is just laughable..


I'm not at all condoning what he's doing but have you looked at the benchmarks on this CPU vs the old one he was going to use? Sometimes 'server grade CPU' means nothing.

It's possible that his monitoring software is going to keep people from abusing the disk IO meaning that 1 disk could be ok.

You guys just seem to be bashing him on anything you can. "LOL YOUR NODEZ ARE FUNNYZZ CUZ THEY US0RZ i5"


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> I'm not at all condoning what he's doing but have you looked at the benchmarks on this CPU vs the old one he was going to use? Sometimes 'server grade CPU' means nothing.
> 
> It's possible that his monitoring software is going to keep people from abusing the disk IO meaning that 1 disk could be ok.


Thank You

this cpu has 75% of the power with 50% less ram = more cpu power per user.

and singal hdd will be the same as a 2 hdd raid one in proformemce maybe better due to no syncing if they is data loss the vps's will be remade blank as we will back up the users config files so we can just rebuild and if you looked on lowendtalk raid has not saved much data as alot of data loss would still be they on raid 1 as corrupted data get's synced.

so as long as the users back up all is fine.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thank You
> 
> this cpu has 75% of the power with 50% less ram = more cpu power per user.
> 
> ...


You are right, doing raid1 you will take a hit on performance.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm bummed we have to wait 2-3 months for this.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I'm bummed we have to wait 2-3 months for this.


I await the day this goes "live" and I can spend one of my hard earned £1 and test it out.

End of day I would happily help someone with something they wish to do, however just lowering spec's and going the opposite way to what everyone has said and suggested is just crazy.

Even with monitoring software that alone would not allow him to run 500 VM's which he needs to run to "break even".

People get bashed for talking about putting 10 VM's on a single disk, let alone 500!


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 3, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I'm bummed we have to wait 2-3 months for this.


2-3 months from idea to launch indicates he's putting more thought into this than the majority of new providers who post offers on LET.

typical low end launch timeline:

Day1 morning: "I'm thinking of starting a VeePeeEss service" thread

Day 1 afternoon: "Which datacenter and location should I use" thread

Day 1 night: "What is/How do I [fill in blank : RAID, SSH, OpenVZ, etc] thread

Day 2 morning: offer thread (text probably contains phrases like "we're an industry leading premium enterprise budget cloud more bang for your buck provider"


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> 2-3 months from idea to launch indicates he's putting more thought into this than the majority of new providers who post offers on LET.
> 
> typical low end launch timeline:
> 
> ...


Or £$?


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

I wanted to do a server quote for him, but he says he wants to do 'monthly only'......


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Why, why, *WHY* would you willingly subject your network to the abuse that would bring?  I sure as hell wouldn't want to know one of my neighbors was... that.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Why, why, *WHY* would you willingly subject your network to the abuse that would bring?  I sure as hell wouldn't want to know one of my neighbors was... that.


Just properly segregate him.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay, I'll pretend that can be done in a cost-effective manner against the pennies he likely wants to budget this on


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Okay, I'll pretend that can be done in a cost-effective manner against the pennies he likely wants to budget this on


Idk I wasn't even able to give him a quote since he wants to pay monthly


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

And that should've been your biggest warning sign right there.  A monthly service resold as yearly plans packed tighter than Auscwitz?  Either gross incompetence to the point of being completely unqualified (we already knew this, though) - or he's planning to just spend a month or two packing it full before dashing off with the payments.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> And that should've been your biggest warning sign right there.  A monthly service resold as yearly plans packed tighter than Auscwitz?  Either gross incompetence to the point of being completely unqualified (we already knew this, though) - or he's planning to just spend a month or two packing it full before dashing off with the payments.


That's why I wanted to let the thread know that he was only wanting to pay monthly on this server, he has no long term goals. He could get better pricing on yearly.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

I have updated the website: http://32mb.club/

I hope you guys like this update.

And my reason for going monthly is if i have an issue with a host i can switch without losing the rest of the years payment.


----------



## splitice (Jul 3, 2014)

And re-number 1,000 clients?


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I have updated the website: http://32mb.club/
> 
> I hope you guys like this update.
> 
> And my reason for going monthly is if i have an issue with a host i can switch without losing the rest of the years payment.


You mean skip out on paying your bills?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> You mean skip out on paying your bills?


nope

if theys any issues with the hosts network.


----------



## fisle (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> And my reason for going monthly is my mom won't give more money at once.



Fixed it for you. No problem.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> nope
> 
> if theys any issues with the hosts network.


So you're going to hop around at the slightest issue? Dragging your clients through the mud the whole way?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> So you're going to hop around at the slightest issue? Dragging your clients through the mud the whole way?


You can never be too careful.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> You can never be too careful.


Wow, just wow. I was on the fence about you and this idea and trying to defend you even a little... but jesus christ dude.


----------



## serverian (Jul 3, 2014)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>32MB Club - Lets bring back the true lowend vps</title>
<style type="text/css">
.b {
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 64px;
}
.b {
	font-size: 36px;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="193" height="883" border="1" align="left">
  <tr>
    <th width="183" valign="top" scope="row"><p>Forum(coming soon)</p>
    <p>Solusvm(coming soon)</p>
    <p>Billing(coming soon)</p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p></th>
  </tr>
</table>
<center><img src="http://i.imgur.com/rD51eiz.png" width="616" height="203" class="a" /></center>
<p class="b">32MB RAM</p>
<p class="b">16MB VSWAP</p>
<p class="b">1.5GB HDD</p>
<p class="b">10Mbps unmetered bandwidth (Free ipv4 ddos protection)</p>
<p class="b">1 core (shared)</p>
<p class="b">Ipv6 only(Nat for ssh only) and port 25 blocked</p>
<p class="b">$1.49/year (Bitpay only) manual activation</p>
<p class="b">order coming soon</p>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you even made sure Solus VM would support one server with 500 VMs, I can just see the whole thing have issues popping up all over the place. Let's just hope your quick on the plenty of DMCA's your going to get. I'm sure people will find ways to still cause you issues with 32mb ram.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Have you even made sure Solus VM would support one server with 500 VMs, I can just see the whole thing have issues popping up all over the place. Let's just hope your quick on the plenty of DMCA's your going to get. I'm sure people will find ways to still cause you issues with 32mb ram.


Solusvm shouldn't have any problems supporting 100,000 VM's on one server.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Solusvm shouldn't have any problems supporting 100,000 VM's on one server.


You host a 100,000 VMS on one node?!

I mean the whole extra layer of software running on the server, people logging into Solusvm probably use more ram than there VM has.


Also I doubt he has factored in the ongoing license cost into his rock bottom prices.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> You host a 100,000 VMS on one node?!


No I don't


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> You host a 100,000 VMS on one node?!
> 
> 
> I mean the whole extra layer of software running on the server, people logging into Solusvm probably use more ram than there VM has.
> ...


price has been already accounted for


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 3, 2014)

Race to the bottom? 32 MB RAM? Mtwiscool, stop witht this farce, we all know you can't sustain it!Better cuddle that nice Pooh bear you have, it is more funnier!


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> price has been already accounted for


If you magicly sold out in first month after license would leave you with £39/Month if you split the amount over 12. Which leaves you with basicly nothing at all after server fees.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 3, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> If you magicly sold out in first month after license would leave you with £39/Month if you split the amount over 12. Which leaves you with basicly nothing at all after server fees.


Well, let's see...

I'm using 1 GBP = $1.72 USD.

*Income*

500 customers at $1.49 per month = about $750.

I don't know what LibertyAlertBitCryptoPalPay money service he's planning to use, but let's say 3% fee.  So total $727.50 per year.

*Expense*

*Server: *He to a deal he was thinking of buying which is 30 GBP/month, or $51.60 per month.  There's also 45GBP ($77.40) setup fee.  He's said he'll cut and run from providers at the first sign of trouble and only wants to pay monthly, but let's take that as his monthly cost.  $51.60 * 12 + $77.40 = $696.60.  Already we are not looking good.

*VPS Software:* He's said Solus several times so let's assume that's what he's going to use.  With 500 VPSes he's going to need the $8.95/month version I believe.  $8.95 * 12 = $107.40.

*Billing Software:* If WHMCS, then $15/month = $180/year.  

What else?  

Backups?  None!

Monitoring?  Run it on the same server to save money!

Business incorporation, fees, etc.?  None!

Support staff?  Now you're just being silly.

So grand totals:

Income: $727.50

Expense: $696.60 + $107.40 + $180 = $984.00

Profit: -$256.50

Of course, he probably won't use WHMCS...instead, he'll use The Hosting Tool with some Solus add-on module someone pasted in a forum.  So without WHMCS:

Income: $727.50

Expense: $696.60 + $107.40 = $804.00

Profit: -$76.50

 

Not included:


chargeback fees.  Of which there will be many.
taxes like VAT if applicable
taxes on profits which there won't be any so I guess this can be ignored
time away from his paper route, which may cost him in the long run
Let's do the math another way.  If you have $727.50 coming in and subtract $107.40 for Solus and $180 for WHMCS, you have $440.10 left over.  Divided by 12 and that's $36.67 for your monthly hardware lease.  Show me the hardware that can support 500 VPSes for $36.67 per month.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for your input guys i will order the node tomorrow and have the service up within 7 days.

All money is sorted.

please can you guys provide input on http://32mb.club/

Thank You guys.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 3, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thank you for your input guys i will order the node tomorrow and have the service up within 7 days.
> 
> 
> All money is sorted.
> ...



And again you have just ignored quite clear information which shows your "business plan" is flawed and leaves you in the red when fully sold to the level you want to.


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 3, 2014)

> Show me the meaning of being lonelyIs this the feeling I need to walk with
> 
> Tell me why I can't be there where you are
> 
> There's something missing in my heart


I think no one serious will buy your VPS, this would be an abuser's paradise. You're running at a loss here, why not provide 1 GB RAM for $5? That's better.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 3, 2014)

> Not included:
> 
> 
> taxes like VAT if applicable



The majority of low end UK hosting companies don't have to worry about VAT ever...and I mean ever.



> If your place of business is in the UK or you live here
> You may need to register for VAT, or you may be able to choose to register voluntarily, if you are doing any of the following kinds of business in the UK:
> 
> *Supplying goods or services within the UK.* If your turnover of VAT taxable goods and services supplied within the UK for the previous 12 months is more than the current registration threshold of *£81,000*, or you expect it to go over that figure in the next 30 days alone, you must register for VAT.





> *Supplying and delivering goods from another EU country to non VAT-registered customers in the UK. *If you sell and deliver goods (or arrange for their delivery) from another EU country to customers in the UK who aren't registered for VAT and don't have to be registered, this is known as distance selling. Common examples are mail order and Internet sales. If the value of your distance sales in the calendar year from 1 January goes over the distance selling threshold, currently *£70,000*, you must register for UK VAT. You can also register voluntarily, if you are trading below the threshold or you intend to start trading.





> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/start/register/when-to-register.htm


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 3, 2014)

It's funny funny fun. Main host hosted on a free hosting service powered by Kloxo and a Digital Ocean $5 VPS?


```
.CLUB Registry WHOIS Data
Search Criteria: Domain Name equal to 32MB.CLUB
Domain Name:	32MB.CLUB
Domain ID:	D434092-CLUB
Sponsoring Registrar:	eNom, Inc.
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID:	48
Registrar URL(registration services):	whois.enom.com
Domain Status:	clientTransferProhibited
Registrant ID:	BA9AC3E769622219
Registrant Name:	matthew morgan
Registrant Organization:	
Registrant Address1:	high gables
Registrant Address2:	
Registrant Address3:	
Registrant City:	haverhill
Registrant State/Province:	suffolk
Registrant Postal Code:	cb9 7tg
Registrant Country:	UNITED KINGDOM
Registrant Country Code:	GB
Registrant Phone Number:	+44.7446782357
Registrant Facsimile Number:	+1.5555555555
Registrant Email:	[email protected]
Administrative Contact ID:	BA9AC3E769622219
Administrative Contact Name:	matthew morgan
Administrative Contact Organization:	
Administrative Contact Address1:	high gables
Administrative Contact Address2:	
Administrative Contact Address3:	
Administrative Contact City:	haverhill
Administrative Contact State/Province:	suffolk
Administrative Contact Postal Code:	cb9 7tg
Administrative Contact Country:	UNITED KINGDOM
Administrative Contact Country Code:	GB
Administrative Contact Phone Number:	+44.7446782357
Administrative Contact Facsimile Number:	+1.5555555555
Administrative Contact Email:	[email protected]
Billing Contact ID:	BA9AC3E769622219
Billing Contact Name:	matthew morgan
Billing Contact Organization:	
Billing Contact Address1:	high gables
Billing Contact Address2:	
Billing Contact Address3:	
Billing Contact City:	haverhill
Billing Contact State/Province:	suffolk
Billing Contact Postal Code:	cb9 7tg
Billing Contact Country:	UNITED KINGDOM
Billing Contact Country Code:	GB
Billing Contact Phone Number:	+44.7446782357
Billing Contact Facsimile Number:	+1.5555555555
Billing Contact Email:	[email protected]
Technical Contact ID:	BA9AC3E769622219
Technical Contact Name:	matthew morgan
Technical Contact Organization:	
Technical Contact Address1:	high gables
Technical Contact Address2:	
Technical Contact Address3:	
Technical Contact City:	haverhill
Technical Contact State/Province:	suffolk
Technical Contact Postal Code:	cb9 7tg
Technical Contact Country:	UNITED KINGDOM
Technical Contact Country Code:	GB
Technical Contact Phone Number:	+44.7446782357
Technical Contact Facsimile Number:	+1.5555555555
Technical Contact Email:	[email protected]
Name Server:	NS1.MILKYWAYHOST.COM
Name Server:	NS2.MILKYWAYHOST.COM
Created by Registrar:	eNom, Inc.
Last Updated by Registrar:	eNom, Inc.
Domain Registration Date:	2014-06-30T16:22:42Z
Domain Expiration Date:	2015-06-29T23:59:59Z
Domain Last Updated Date:	2014-06-30T18:14:12Z
Name Value Pair:	Variant=32MB.CLUB
DNSSEC:	unsigned


>>>> Whois database was last updated on : 2014-07-03T21:18:04Z <<<<<
.Club Domains, LLC, the Registry Operator for .club, has collected this information for the WHOIS database through an ICANN-Accredited Registrar. This information is provided to you for informational purposes only and is designed to assist persons in determining contents of a domain name registration record in the .Club Domains registry database. .Club Domains makes this information available to you "as is" and does not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a WHOIS query, you agree that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this data: (1) to allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via direct mail, electronic mail, or by telephone; (2) in contravention of any applicable data and privacy protection acts; or (3) to enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that apply to the registry (or its systems). Compilation, repackaging, dissemination, or other use of the WHOIS database in its entirety, or of a substantial portion thereof, is not allowed without .Club Domains' prior written permission. .Club Domains reserves the right to modify or change these conditions at any time without prior or subsequent notification of any kind. By executing this query, in any manner whatsoever, you agree to abide by these terms. You agree that violation of these terms would cause .Club Domains irreparable injury. In using the WHOIS system, you agree to consent to the jurisdiction of courts of the State of Florida over your person in matters related to your WHOIS query. You agree to consent to Florida jurisdiction regardless of your geographic location at the time of your query or your nation of citizenship. NOTE: FAILURE TO LOCATE A RECORD IN THE WHOIS DATABASE IS NOT INDICATIVE OF THE AVAILABILITY OF A DOMAIN NAME. Contact information: Disclosure of contact data is restricted because of UK and EU Data Protection legislation. The contact details for this contact ID may be available by looking up a domain object in the WHOIS system. The information can also be obtained through the .Club Domains Special Access Service. Visit http://www.nic.club for more details.
```


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 3, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> It's funny funny fun. Main host hosted on a free hosting service powered by Kloxo and a Digital Ocean $5 VPS?
> 
> 
> .CLUB Registry WHOIS Data
> ...


That id my own service and it will be moved to a vps soon(this weekend)


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

Look, fact is, this guy won't be dissuaded. So let him and his winnie the pooh fail epically, then we can heap on the I told you sos.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 3, 2014)

ahah... this little interesting tidbit popped up. Looks like mtwiscool has an angel investor!

http://prntscr.com/3z6km7 / http://community.greenvaluehost.com/index.php?/topic/38-attn-vpsboardcom-users-mtwiscool-32mb-club/


----------



## serverian (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## coreyman (Jul 3, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> ahah... this little interesting tidbit popped up. Looks like mtwiscool has an angel investor!
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3z6km7 / http://community.greenvaluehost.com/index.php?/topic/38-attn-vpsboardcom-users-mtwiscool-32mb-club/


Just wow.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 3, 2014)

There is footage of the board meeting where this was decided:


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2014)

Gotta fill the IP space somehow.

I mean, CC's current strategy of selling to spammers isn't working out given their latest /16 listing:

http://paste.ee/p/nkB9G

http://paste.ee/p/gBjO6

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 3, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Gotta fill the IP space somehow.


*WHAT!?*

If my 32mb.club VPS comes with an ipv4 I am going to be pissed.  I was promised a shared (with 500 others) NAT'd ipv4 and one ipv6.  

If it comes with an ipv4 I'm not interested because unlike the rest of you *posers* I have the *true *low end spirit.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Last call before the fall, fail, back to school.

Thanks for crunching the numbers in the thread.... Economics at best make this break even--- and that's with free labor / volunteers doing all the human work.

The price is literally too low.  Abuse will flow from this like a 4th of July picnic in a trailer park.  DMCAs, legal take downs, government nastygrams for info... they all take time to deal with.  That's not stuff you can delegate to volunteers, nor can you for long just ignore such.   So I'd say OP has at least 10 hours a week - 500+ hours a year to self-volunteer.  Talking about 2 hours a day Monday-Friday, after school, after any real job...

One payment issue with funds not accessible and you are done.

Other problem I see, in making the numbers work, server being used is likely lowly supported and not intended for such use/business.  So your upstream is bound to become mighty pissy about issues and your customers.

But, by all means have at it...  Having the gumption to try is worth something and you will learn.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

What good would GVH/CC be to @mtwiscool? No IPv6 there, and even ColoCrossing can't do IPv4s for $1/year.

...Can they?


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

Well why would GVH/HVH/CC dabble?

Says right there - just to spite the people on vpsBoard...

IPv6, none native... maybe he can set up an HE tunnel  Otherwise purely about IPv4 abuse.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 3, 2014)

Someone go drop that image at the free VPS boards.  Hell, HF too.  Let him eat his words when he gets pestered for free hosting all day long :3


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Someone go drop that image at the free VPS boards. Hell, HF too. Let him eat his words when he gets pestered for free hosting all day long :3


Would only work if those pestering him pissed us off first. That's what this is all about: starting an anti-vpsBoard circlejerk. I'm sure ColoVPS would be happy to drop in.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Would only work if those pestering him pissed us off first. That's what this is all about: starting an anti-vpsBoard circlejerk. I'm sure ColoVPS would be happy to drop in.



I don't think it's a big secret but many of us more visible members here aren't fond of HF or FreeVPS stuff.

So GVH can include freebies to their huddled masses.  We send them away from here... Him picking them all up and housing and clothing and feeding them, yeah, that would spite us....  Go for it big boy.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well why would GVH/HVH/CC dabble?
> 
> Says right there - just to spite the people on vpsBoard...
> 
> IPv6, none native... maybe he can set up an HE tunnel  Otherwise purely about IPv4 abuse.


LEB Kickstarter 3.0?

Whatever happened to Derek's project?

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> LEB Kickstarter 3.0?
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to Derek's project?


It will come soon...

Back to topic:

This project might be fun for mtwiscool.

It might be something like publicity für GVH.

But both don't think about the feedback they get if their idea is running headlong into destruction.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 4, 2014)

I would be more than happy to provide servers for this. I have loads of Core2Duo boxes and a very underutilized fiber link


----------



## trewq (Jul 4, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I would be more than happy to provide servers for this. I have loads of Core2Duo boxes and a very underutilized fiber link


Post an offer then.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 4, 2014)

I pay $0 a year for host1free VPS. OpenVZ 300 Mhz (not sure, maybe 800), 128MB oversold RAM, 10Mbps connection and 10GB disk. So I don't quite understand the point of this $1.5/yr VPS.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> I pay $0 a year for host1free VPS. OpenVZ 300 Mhz (not sure, maybe 800), 128MB oversold RAM, 10Mbps connection and 10GB disk. So I don't quite understand the point of this $1.5/yr VPS.


To larn how to optimize your programs and become a better sysadmin.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

update:

waiting for ovh to activate my server.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 4, 2014)

We don't need a running update, Matthew.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 4, 2014)

Let me guess you went with a kimsufi.com?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Let me guess you went with a kimsufi.com?


yes i did.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> yes i did.


What specs?

Much as I find the prospect of GVH hosting 32mb.club to be (insert any one of a thousand animated .gifs) why would you turn down a free GVH server in exchange for a kimsufi?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

In case you guys want it here is the Node benchmark(empty):

[[email protected] ~]# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel® Core i5-3570S CPU @ 3.10GHz
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency :  3093.072 MHz
Total amount of ram : 15979 MB
Total amount of swap : 8190 MB
System uptime :   3:17,
Download speed from CacheFly: 11.2MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.0MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 10.9MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 3.58MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 6.10MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 6.41MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 3.84MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 9.81MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 10.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 10.9MB/s
I/O speed :  143 MB/s
[[email protected] ~]#


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought you wanted a 32GB node for 1,000 users.

So how many 32MB VPSes are you putting on that 16GB node...500?

Looks like a 19.99 GBP/mo KS-4.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I thought you wanted a 32GB node for 1,000 users.
> 
> So how many 32MB VPSes are you putting on that 16GB node...500?
> 
> Looks like a 19.99 GBP/mo KS-4.


yes about 500 this was done so each user would get most disk io and cpu time.

Yes it is a KS-4 about £19.20/month inc vat


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> yes about 500 this was done so each user would get most disk io and cpu time.
> 
> Yes it is a KS-4 about £19.20/month inc vat


Isn't that a single disk?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> Isn't that a single disk?


Yes it is.


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Yes it is.


Okay.  So probably a desktop hard drive, not enterprise like WD RE/Black and 500 virtual servers on a single hard drive.  You don't see any issues with that? 

1.  How is one hard drive supposed to handle 500 virtual servers?

2.  What is going to happen when that hard drive fails?  Even if you maintain backups, the servers are going to be offline for atleast a day while you struggle to get everything restored.

I watched an episode of House about someone not being able to predict future events or consequences due to an issue with their prefrontal cortex.  Have you been diagnosed recently?


----------



## tonyg (Jul 4, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> I watched an episode of House about someone not being able to predict future events or consequences due to an issue with their prefrontal cortex.  Have you been diagnosed recently?


This has to be the kindest, most endearing way of calling someone an idiot.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 4, 2014)

I usually just ask if their parents had any children that lived.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thank you for your input guys i will order the node tomorrow and have the service up within 7 days.
> 
> All money is sorted.
> 
> ...


Not good. It's not even a design. Look at the websites of some of the most popular hosts.

Your public image will also help to determine the type of clients you will get. The abusers will sign up no matter what (although sometimes even they'll flinch) but even for $0.10/y if it doesn't look like you care about your first point of contact, your site, I'm not going to drop my money on it - especially a totally non-reversible crypto coin transaction.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 4, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I would be more than happy to provide servers for this. I have loads of Core2Duo boxes and a very underutilized fiber link


Maybe.


----------



## willie (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> yes about 500 this was done so each user would get most disk io and cpu time.
> 
> Yes it is a KS-4 about £19.20/month inc vat


Wait, that has just one ipv6 address according to http://www.kimsufi.com/uk/#servers .  Are the users going to share that too?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 4, 2014)

willie said:


> Wait, that has just one ipv6 address according to http://www.kimsufi.com/uk/#servers . Are the users going to share that too?


I think your correct!

Maybe he though as 128 is a bigger number it meant more IP's than his first choice server.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 4, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> I think your correct!
> 
> 
> Maybe he though as 128 is a bigger number it meant more IP's than his first choice server.


he.net ipv6 tunnel.


----------



## trewq (Jul 4, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> he.net ipv6 tunnel.


Wait, so you don't even have the slightest bit of control over the main IP addresses for this project?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 4, 2014)

You can technically use the whole /64 on KimSufi just don't be surprised if they revoke your subnet, especially for stuff like this.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I need to update my calculations.

A /64 is 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 IPs.  I'm sure he'll be able to cram that many VPSes onto a single-disk i5.

At $1.49 each, he should net about $2.75 quadrillion.  Well, minus the 20 GBP a month for the server.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I think I need to update my calculations.
> 
> A /64 is 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 IPs.  I'm sure he'll be able to cram that many VPSes onto a single-disk i5.
> 
> At $1.49 each, he should net about $2.75 quadrillion.  Well, minus the 20 GBP a month for the server.


Such profitable. Wow.


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 4, 2014)

You are thriving for disaster mtw. I will just do anything to stop you even if it means, you kn ow what. Like Flanders Shooting Homer just to prevent him from blowing the entire city up.



> 32MB RAM
> 
> 16MB VSWAP
> 
> ...


From the previous thread offer, you were going to offer 10GB disk, no block ports and PayPal. What happened wih that? Why now only 1,5 gb hdd? (thinking that Linux uses 1 GB of this HDD?) Can't be used for storage, either.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol that's 760mbps unmetered bandwidth - that would cost at least $10,000/yr


----------



## drmike (Jul 5, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Not good. It's not even a design. Look at the websites of some of the most popular hosts.
> 
> Your public image will also help to determine the type of clients you will get. The abusers will sign up no matter what (although sometimes even they'll flinch) but even for $0.10/y if it doesn't look like you care about your first point of contact, your site, I'm not going to drop my money on it - especially a totally non-reversible crypto coin transaction.


Just buy one of the very overused templates 30 other providers use 

Definitely need to window dress the website better.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 5, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Lol that's 760mbps unmetered bandwidth - that would cost at least $10,000/yr


He gets cheap oversold BW from OVH or somewhere else.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 5, 2014)

Take your bitching elsewhere.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 5, 2014)

Come on, guys! Leave. Britney. Alone!


----------



## Kakashi (Jul 5, 2014)

Is this supposed to be some school project or something ?


----------



## linuxthefish (Jul 5, 2014)

This is a very good idea. With 500 people on a single disk you won't have to worry about any I/O issues as everything will be very fast. If you ever buy a bigger server, just go raid 0, who the hell needs redundancy anyway?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 5, 2014)

We will be running it in a slab and if needed a second one.


Xen based


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 5, 2014)

This is so funny:

Node disk io:


[[email protected] cache]# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 6.8418 s, 157 MB/s
[[email protected] cache]#


Test vps disk io:


[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 4.37492 s, 245 MB/s
[email protected]:~#


Why is it faster disk io in the vps?


----------



## frixelsolutions (Jul 5, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> This is so funny:
> 
> Node disk io:
> 
> ...


Write back caching? Ploop? You can't possibly get 245MB/s out of disks that can only do 157MB/s.


----------



## linuxthefish (Jul 5, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> This is so funny:
> 
> Node disk io:
> 
> ...


It's ploop silly mtwiscool, default disk layout for openvz 90.5.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 5, 2014)

@mtwiscool logs into his node:


----------



## shovenose (Jul 5, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> @mtwiscool logs into his node:


lolwut?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

Is they anything i'm not allowed to put in a promo code?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Is they anything i'm not allowed to put in a promo code?


Sorry what?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Sorry what?


free upgrades coupon codes?

is they any words not allowed?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> free upgrades coupon codes?
> 
> is they any words not allowed?


Not allowed where? You need to explain yourself a bit better.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Not allowed where? You need to explain yourself a bit better.


not allowed here as i was thinking free upgrade to 2.5tb bandwidth with code: LESisshit


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> not allowed here as i was thinking free upgrade to 2.5tb bandwidth with code: LESisshit


Yes I think your find that is just a rather stupid coupon code, and would make sense to use something more grown up/appropriate.

Also why would anyone want 2.5TB of bandwidth with only 32MB of ram.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Yes I think your find that is just a rather stupid coupon code, and would make sense to use something more grown up/appropriate.
> 
> Also why would anyone want 2.5TB of bandwidth with only 32MB of ram.


I have a bandwidth to waste.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I have a bandwidth to waste.


You have 33TB/Month if you could use the full 100mbps port 24/7, which your not going to be able to do, still seems pointless offering something as a "free" upgrade if its going to be impossible to ever use it.

But that's up to you, however id say defiantly think of a different code.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> not allowed here as i was thinking free upgrade to 2.5tb bandwidth with code: LESisshit


LESisshit? Really? Facepalm.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 6, 2014)

When dealing with children like him, you can't exactly expect maturity.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 6, 2014)

I think is time to close the thread? Anyone agree? 

BTW you can always use code: ihavenoidea


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2014)

Think you got it wrong, LES is far from shit.


Good luck with what you try to do.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is the Plan for finale launch:

Monday: Finish website and IPV6 pre-config list.

Tuesday: Add iptable entities.

Wednesday: Testing and finale billing system set up.

Thursday: Testing all configs and adjusting as needed.

Friday 4pm BST: Full service launch.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> not allowed here as i was thinking free upgrade to 2.5tb bandwidth with code: LESisshit


Why would you want to launch your venture by insulting another provider?


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 6, 2014)

Who I have to beg to close this shit thread?

edit.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 6, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Why would you want to launch your venture by insulting another provider?


Just throwing ideas around.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 6, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Here is the Plan for finale launch:
> 
> 
> Monday: Finish website and IPV6 pre-config list.
> ...


Friday 5pm, await issues.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Friday 5pm, await issues.


Why do you have so little hope in the way i run things?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 7, 2014)

This is honestly a joke to the industry and to this community, why is this allowed to continue?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> This is honestly a joke to the industry and to this community, why is this allowed to continue?


How is this a joke?

as i have the node already.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

More information:

screenshot of invoice screen: http://i.imgur.com/h3eSdKB.png

The service will be bitpay only as this is more lickly to get more experienced users to sign up.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> More information:
> 
> screenshot of invoice screen: http://i.imgur.com/h3eSdKB.png
> 
> The service will be bitpay only as this is more lickly to get more experienced users to sign up.


Meh, not quite... Bitpay will attract good and bad....

Majority of humans use PayPal for such payments..  Not offering it or something that accepts it, will limit your buyers greatly.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 7, 2014)

The bitpay.com web site doesn't have any info on how to sign up for an account.

I don't have any BTC...

Alas, I may not be experienced enough to join the club.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> The bitpay.com web site doesn't have any info on how to sign up for an account.
> 
> I don't have any BTC...
> 
> Alas, I may not be experienced enough to join the club.


you can buy bitcoins vary easily.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> The service will be bitpay only as this is more lickly to get more experienced users to sign up.


"I don't want people to be able to open disputes once they realize they've been ripped off".


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> "I don't want people to be able to open disputes once they realize they've been ripped off".


People would not be getting ripped off at all.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice Hotmail email address..


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Nice Hotmail email address..


Please keep on topic.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please keep on topic.


Thought it was rather on topic compared to some ways you have made this topic go, you showed us an Invoice Photo (not sure to prove what) and I made a comment.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 7, 2014)

So you're being as much of an ass as him?

Such logic. Right?


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So you're being as much of an ass as him?
> 
> 
> Such logic. Right?


Thought it was rather silly putting your private email address in an image that's freely available to the public, don't see how i'm being an arse, and never have I stated he is and arse, so that's your opinion on both.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

Unsure why this lad gets so much heat about his ideas.... Obviously, he isn't the best writer, nor does he care about data redundancy, nor is he investing in great hardware.... and he insists on BitCoin-only payments...

Yes, we all say our piece and some of us try to steer him in the right direction.

At the end of this experiment someone will be proven right.  I find it nice, even if it is flawed, to see someone thinking out loud in public... about a business that is relative to what we all do/use/involved in.

At times I feel all of us can be a tad harsh about competition, even if it isn't real yet


----------



## MartinD (Jul 7, 2014)

General perception, not opinion.

I've yet to see anything constructive from you in this thread but I see plenty of trolling. So, while he is entirely misguided and a bit loony, his comment does stand - stay on topic.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> Meh, not quite... Bitpay will attract good and bad....
> 
> Majority of humans use PayPal for such payments..  Not offering it or something that accepts it, will limit your buyers greatly.


Yup, he's had all of this already explained to him but he refuses to see sense. He's been banging on about this on an IRC channel for the past day atleast.



Aldryic C said:


> "I don't want people to be able to open disputes once they realize they've been ripped off".


He hopes that most users leave their VPSes idle so that he can cram 500 VMs onto his KS-4.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

1e10 said:


> He hopes that most users leave their VPSes idle so that he can cram 500 VMs onto his KS-4.


Well that's the Lowend* provider recipe, if there ever was one.   500 would be far shy from a record.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> General perception, not opinion.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see anything constructive from you in this thread but I see plenty of trolling. So, while he is entirely misguided and a bit loony, his comment does stand - stay on topic.


Who was this pointed at? Me?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 7, 2014)

No, Ashley.. though it does apply to quite a few posters


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> you can buy bitcoins vary easily.


I probably could but this is another hoop your potential customers have to jump through.  Most people in the world, even VPS customers, do not own bitcoins.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please keep on topic.


The topic, whether or not that was your intention, has shifted to how this is a bad idea and how you are being very unprofessional in going about it. Thus, pointing out that you have a hotmail.com address and not an @32mb.club address is on topic.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

So looking at the specs, 16GB of RAM...

500 containers @ 32MB each = 16000MB out of 16384MB....  384MB for overflow, server management, etc.... meh, too small...  Better turn swap off and hope to never hit it on that gear.

What are we looking at on a default minimal Debian install? 50 processes?   At least as many threads...

50 x 500 = 25000 threads...  That's too many threads vs. hardware.

Considering the crypto overhead of VPN (likely most common use) --- anyone tested an i5?  I can't see it supporting too many simultaneous users... far shy of 500...

Time to benchmark that hardware by deploying a slew of containers and some workload...  relative crypto for VPN / openssl would be where I'd be looking and put a few hundred K sustained through each container crypto wise....


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I probably could but this is another hoop your potential customers have to jump through.  Most people in the world, even VPS customers, do not own bitcoins.


I haven't partook in e-fiat money like Bitcoin yet....


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> Time to benchmark that hardware


Somehow I don't see a very rigorous testing process happening in the next 4 days...


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Somehow I don't see a very rigorous testing process happening in the next 4 days...


Imagine that.... burn-in instead can be smoking a few cigs and issuing rm -rf's for fun... That poor drive is going to be violated.

Seriously, benchmarking such wouldn't be easy... Wondering if even such a tool exists or someone around here doinked with VZ commands to ship commands from master to mass of containers.... 

Wizards of VPS, make yourselves known...

@MannDude is buying someone one for testing, just because we must see this experiment to it's end outcome..


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> So looking at the specs, 16GB of RAM...
> 
> 500 containers @ 32MB each = 16000MB out of 16384MB....  384MB for overflow, server management, etc.... meh, too small...  Better turn swap off and hope to never hit it on that gear.
> 
> ...


it's 15 prepossess for a minamin debian 7 install.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> it's 15 prepossess for a minamin debian 7 install.


7.5k+~ processes then with 500 containers... on the low side.  That's more manageable.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> Wondering if even such a tool exists or someone around here doinked with VZ commands to ship commands from master to mass of containers....
> 
> 
> Wizards of VPS, make yourselves known...


That's simple enough to pull off.  Not something I would share with him, though.  Not for free.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 7, 2014)

Update:

206 of 500 iptables have been writing.

IPV6 progress starts Wednesday.

here is our tunneld ipv6 blocks: http://myip.ms/view/ip_owners/341414/32Mb_Club.html


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 7, 2014)

MartinD said:


> General perception, not opinion.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see anything constructive from you in this thread but I see plenty of trolling. So, while he is entirely misguided and a bit loony, his comment does stand - stay on topic.


I gave quite a bit of constructive input into the start of this thread along with many other users, we all lost the reason for this topic, after every bit of feedback and information given to him was either ignored or decided to do the complete opposite. For example downgrading the spec instead of the increases we was recommending, and that is only one thing that we have tried to give feedback and help. At the start of this thread.

Im all up for the idea, and im never going to stop someone trying something, but we all tried to give it a fighting chance to be a viable solution, and gave feedback around the limit's and what he was expecting.

It will be interesting to see the end result Friday.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> I gave quite a bit of constructive input into the start of this thread along with many other users, we all lost the reason for this topic, after every bit of feedback and information given to him was either ignored or decided to do the complete opposite. For example downgrading the spec instead of the increases we was recommending, and that is only one thing that we have tried to give feedback and help. At the start of this thread.
> 
> Im all up for the idea, and im never going to stop someone trying something, but we all tried to give it a fighting chance to be a viable solution, and gave feedback around the limit's and what he was expecting.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the end result Friday.


The server specs are more performance per user then the old config.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 8, 2014)

Will you be providing a test file on your website?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Will you be providing a test file on your website?


the only issue is that it will slow down the node.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 8, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> the only issue is that it will slow down the node.


Nah, you said you've got bandwidth to waste.

With a new product offering you need to allow customers to test their connection directly to your server.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Nah, you said you've got bandwidth to waste.
> 
> With a new product offering you need to allow customers to test their connection directly to your server.


i would only be able to provide a ipv6 test file.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

http://[2001:470:1c:bc4::4]/100mb.test

or

http://2001:470:1c:bc4::4/100mb.test


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 8, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> http://[2001:470:1c:bc4::4]/100mb.test
> 
> or
> 
> http://2001:470:1c:bc4::4/100mb.test


That second link actually points to https://vpsboard.com/100mb.test


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> That second link actually points to https://vpsboard.com/100mb.test


i did not make it point they.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 8, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> i did make it point they.


Why :s


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Why :s


Fixed.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

Update time:

all iptables for NAT are done(ssh only).

IPV6 ready to be added after the CT is made for reasons of limitations of openvz.

Things to still do:

Lock down server more.

Add locations page to website and update tarms of use.

More information about the service:

You can find your ipv6 by typing into ssh(ifconfig)

The default password will be default and you will need to change this after you login by using the passed cmd.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 8, 2014)

Are you saying the default password will be "default" or was that just what your going to say. As your spreading all the SSH ports over one IP. I'd recommend setting some quite secure passwords as default.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Are you saying the default password will be "default" or was that just what your going to say. As your spreading all the SSH ports over one IP. I'd recommend setting some quite secure passwords as default.


We have more then one password but it be up to the user to change the password when they enter they vm.


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 8, 2014)

Warning: Unknown: write failed: Disk quota exceeded (122) in Unknown on line 0

Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/tmp) in Unknown on line 0

Nice errors on your login page.

http://vvcap.net/db/YVy0dSymvQ-4K1kuqqu4.htp


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 8, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Warning: Unknown: write failed: Disk quota exceeded (122) in Unknown on line 0
> 
> Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/tmp) in Unknown on line 0
> 
> Nice errors on your login page.http://vvcap.net/db/YVy0dSymvQ-4K1kuqqu4.htp


Temp fixed, they is something causing the hdd to fill up, we will look at it tomorrow.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Damn man, out of disk already... no worries about disk IO when it's filled...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

drmike said:


> Damn man, out of disk already... no worries about disk IO when it's filled...


The master is on a different node.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> The master is on a different node.


It runs a new technology called RAID-1 (read: RAID minus one).


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> It runs a new technology called RAID-1 (read: RAID minus one).


The master is on a SSD VPS from VPS cheap.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

We have moved into final setup stage:

1 1/2 days ahead.

and passwords will be randomly generated.


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> The master is on a SSD VPS from VPS cheap.


So that' another $28/Dollars out of your income, defiantly cutting it fine.

However thumbs up for at least hosting the master separately.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> So that' another $28/Dollars out of your income, defiantly cutting it fine.
> 
> However thumbs up for at least hosting the master separately.


$15 per year vps(black friday)


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

We may be able to bring the launch forward one day to thursday.

And what type of test do you guys want me to do on the node?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 9, 2014)

A test of the power button.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> A test of the power button.


Thats already done


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We may be able to bring the launch forward one day to thursday.
> 
> And what type of test do you guys want me to do on the node?


Create the 500 VM's you plan to sell with a test minimal OS, and report back Load I/O e.t.c with just the 500 empty containers.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Create the 500 VM's you plan to sell with a test minimal OS, and report back Load I/O e.t.c with just the 500 empty containers.


Any scripts for this?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 9, 2014)

Order 500 VM's in your billing and then accept the order?  Auto-provision and away you go.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> Order 500 VM's in your billing and then accept the order?  Auto-provision and away you go.


Any scripts to automate all this?


----------



## clarity (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We may be able to bring the launch forward one day to thursday.
> 
> And what type of test do you guys want me to do on the node?


I'm so excited. I can't wait to sign up. Can I go ahead and make an account in your billing area? I don't want there to be any delay when you go live.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

an I go ahead and make an account in your billing area?

please pm me about this.

clarity


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 9, 2014)

methinks @clarity is writing that in a sarcastic manner 



mtwiscool said:


> an I go ahead and make an account in your billing area?
> 
> please pm me about this.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We may be able to bring the launch forward one day to thursday.


Is there really a "we" here or is it just you?


----------



## clarity (Jul 9, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> methinks @clarity is writing that in a sarcastic manner


Damn it! You figured me out!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

Fixed master as /tmp was bugged out and producing junk logs so i have stopped some of the logs being made so this issue should not return.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah. Shoot the messenger. That's the way to do it.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

Limited 10 vps launch: http://32mb.club/

More coming Friday.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 9, 2014)

Official VPSBoard review please wlanboy.


----------



## luis123456 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just going to leave this here.

[Moderator] I've removed the content and I was about to remove you. You've been warned twice now. Any more and you'll be removed, permanently.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Just going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> [Moderator] I've removed the content and I was about to remove you. You've been warned twice now. Any more and you'll be removed, permanently.


Ouch... Inline moderator commentary.... I like this approach 

Let's no rain on the parade..

Paging @wlanboy.... One review for vpsB please


----------



## linuxthefish (Jul 9, 2014)

What a shame there is no paypal, you should have a paypal version for $5 a year or something.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

linuxthefish said:


> What a shame there is no paypal, you should have a paypal version for $5 a year or something.


It's planned.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 9, 2014)

> We allow to max out CPU for short periods of time. However, please make sure that 1-hour average CPU load does not exceed the following values:2.5% for all users


wut, 2.5% load average for a one core (?) i5? That's tickover..


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

1e10 said:


> wut, 2.5% load average for a one core (?) i5? That's tickover..


That is not a really set limit but most people will not reach due to openvz efficiency with cpu.


----------



## trewq (Jul 9, 2014)

Will the IPv4 be outbound NAT to download files or is it only for SSH?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

trewq said:


> Will the IPv4 be outbound NAT to download files or is it only for SSH?


Nat only but you couldn't it for a ssh vpn.
But we.expect people to use Ipv6 and you can use coldflare to convert to ipv4


----------



## trewq (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Nat only but you couldn't it for a ssh vpn.
> 
> 
> But we.expect people to use Ipv6 and you can use coldflare to convert to ipv4


That didn't clarify anything. Ok, simpler question, will I be able to wget a file from a IPv4 address?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

trewq said:


> That didn't clarify anything. Ok, simpler question, will I be able to wget a file from a IPv4 address?


From within the vps? Yes You download over ipv4 within the vps.


----------



## trewq (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> From within the vps? Yes You download over ipv4 within the vps.


Thank you.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 9, 2014)

trewq said:


> Thank you.


Are you thinking of getting One?


----------



## trewq (Jul 9, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Are you thinking of getting One?


No because I don't use bitcoins. You are going to find that people either do not use bitcoins or do not want to waste them on this.


Good luck!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you aware that, as a minor, there is _nothing_ you can do to prevent law enforcement from seizing equipment?  All it's going to take is a single client doing something nasty enough, and you'll find the entire node (and every VM it contains) gone after the DC turns over the drive.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 9, 2014)

I think he might start accepting paypal when he becomes 18 and able to open a paypal account under his own name...


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2014)

Cross posting here... Because I think I should do something....

Count me in for a chip in @mtwiscool.  I'll send you $20 just because.

Who else is interested in helping @mtwiscool out?  Have a few of us interested in pooling small amounts... Goal is to get him a PayPal account (legally) - yes they are available....  Small sum... $100 or less.  Awaiting information from a company that offers such.

Heck I say we aim for a company incorporation for him too so things are done more sanely and protection in part for customers.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 10, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Official VPSBoard review please wlanboy.


I was thinking about that too, but I don't know if I should do that.



drmike said:


> Paging @wlanboy.... One review for vpsB please


Will not be that easy to find something that runs on 32MB of RAM.

I cannot add that vps to my MongoDB cluster nor run a mirror of my homepage - and poll the heck out of the box.

But I will look into something...


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 10, 2014)

ngIRCd? Then link it to my little network during the test. Just a thought ! 



wlanboy said:


> I was thinking about that too, but I don't know if I should do that.
> 
> Will not be that easy to find something that runs on 32MB of RAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> ngIRCd? Then link it to my little network during the test. Just a thought !


IRC not allowed.

but they are alot you can do with a 32mb ram vps.

link: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFcQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Flowendtalk.com%2Fdiscussion%2F1956%2Fwhat-do-you-do-with-a-32mb-vps&ei=NWS-U7b8Home7Aa154G4Aw&usg=AFQjCNHfJd67qtQ0XQLnJgezY0fkvepfvA&bvm=bv.70138588,d.ZGU


----------



## linuxthefish (Jul 10, 2014)

Seems like i'm the only guy on the whole node, shame about no IRC being allowed.

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2014/07/10/82ESVro7zCxmBSih


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 10, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> I was thinking about that too, but I don't know if I should do that.
> 
> Will not be that easy to find something that runs on 32MB of RAM.
> 
> ...


I personally am more interested in the uptime/load/available power over time.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

amazon payments available:

http://32mb.club/amazon.html


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> amazon payments available:
> 
> http://32mb.club/amazon.html


Your website is down for everyone


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Your website is down for everyone


we are investigating the issue.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> we are investigating the issue.


Not trolling here, but your site is hosted on 123Systems....  They have tons of complaints and downtime lately.... See their most recent LEB offer for masses of complaints...  That will cause you untold problems and no one home there to resolve (tickets being done by crackpot team of Indians).

Do yourself a favor... 1. Get filtering up in front of your site....  2. Get a real hosting company....  If you need help or recommendations, PM me.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> Not trolling here, but your site is hosted on 123Systems.... They have tons of complaints and downtime lately.... See their most recent LEB offer for masses of complaints... That will cause you untold problems and no one home there to resolve (tickets being done by crackpot team of Indians).
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor... 1. Get filtering up in front of your site.... 2. Get a real hosting company.... If you need help or recommendations, PM me.


We have a 123systems vps witch is reliable I might move it too but might use clouldflare for the move.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 10, 2014)

1. Please stop insulting everyone's intelligence with this "we" stuff. It's just you.


2. 123systems is junk.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> 1. Please stop insulting everyone's intelligence with this "we" stuff. It's just you.
> 
> 
> 2. 123systems is junk.


most providers use we.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, one can write in such a manner. But when _*we*_ know it's just you and when there's very little pretentiousness about any of it - other than to appear moar ‘legit’ in the eyes of the uninitiated (those ‘not in the know’ so to speak), it just becomes weird.
I mean, it's just you, the company is literally just a hobby project of one man. So alas, even the corporative sense of usage in this scenario is absent.

Sorry if anything came out the wrong way, but I'm too tired. And it's so damn hot over here!

[edit]

pretentious becomes pretentiousness.



mtwiscool said:


> most providers use we.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jul 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> most providers use we.


Most providers are actually we, and not kids playing around.

- Henrique


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> Not trolling here, but your site is hosted on 123Systems....  They have tons of complaints and downtime lately.... See their most recent LEB offer for masses of complaints...  That will cause you untold problems and no one home there to resolve (tickets being done by crackpot team of Indians).
> 
> Do yourself a favor... 1. Get filtering up in front of your site....  2. Get a real hosting company....  If you need help or recommendations, PM me.


I'll second that. Since your server is at BHS I'd suggest NYC latency-wise:  Iniz (15.1ms to BHS) or Ramnode (24.8ms to BHS).  Both are real hosting companies, inexpensive, reliable, and have fast support response times.  

_Mtwiscool doesn't seem to like Ponies so I won't mention the other NYC/NJ provider I was going to mention... _


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'll second that. Since your server is at BHS I'd suggest NYC latency-wise:  Iniz (15.1ms to BHS) or Ramnode (24.8ms to BHS).  Both are real hosting companies, inexpensive, reliable, and have fast support response times.
> 
> _Mtwiscool doesn't seem to like Ponies so I won't mention the other NYC/NJ provider I was going to mention... _


I might move the vps to the same vps as the feathur master with vps cheap as they are vary reliable.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'll second that. Since your server is at BHS I'd suggest NYC latency-wise:  Iniz (15.1ms to BHS) or Ramnode (24.8ms to BHS).  Both are real hosting companies, inexpensive, reliable, and have fast support response times.
> 
> _Mtwiscool doesn't seem to like Ponies so I won't mention the other NYC/NJ provider I was going to mention... _


If he wants a BuyVM and BuyVM will have him, I'll pay for his hosting there.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

I will migrate tomorrow.

Website is back up.

any issues skype: mtwiscool


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 10, 2014)

drmike said:


> If he wants a BuyVM and BuyVM will have him, I'll pay for his hosting there.


A nice gesture... but no thanks.  Given that he's an admitted skid, and there's public logs of him bragging about DDoSing others, he won't be welcome on our network.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 10, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> A nice gesture... but no thanks.  Given that he's an admitted skid, and there's public logs of him bragging about DDoSing others, he won't be welcome on our network.


What logs?

Ibwould not want to be on your network anyway for alot of reasons including your attitude to people.


I am not a skid.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 10, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> What logs?
> 
> 
> .


https://forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/law-asking-someone-to-ddos-someone-ease.2523711/

http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online&p=1156889&viewfull=1#post1156889


And didn't you have a problem on freevps.us related to ddosing?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> https://forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/law-asking-someone-to-ddos-someone-ease.2523711/http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online&p=1156889&viewfull=1#post1156889
> 
> 
> And didn't you have a problem on freevps.us related to ddosing?


Thread 1 is based on false information we no real evidence.
Thread 2 is a vary complex case that has been solved.


And I have had no issues with freevps.us for ddosing.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> What logs?
> 
> 
> Ibwould not want to be on your network anyway for alot of reasons including your attitude to people.
> ...


Fran and Aldryic probably have the best attitude towards their customers and the industry you can find, and without a massive price tag too.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Fran and Aldryic probably have the best attitude towards their customers and the industry you can find, and without a massive price tag too.


Really?
Have you seen his posts.


And I get on well with the hosts I'm with.


----------



## clarity (Jul 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Have you seen his posts.
> ...


Aldryic isn't representing BuyVM on these forums. He is representing himself. When you talk with him a ticket, he is always professional. On here, he says what he thinks. We all do.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

clarity said:


> Aldryic isn't representing BuyVM on these forums. He is representing himself. When you talk with him a ticket, he is always professional. On here, he says what he thinks. We all do.


It's the first point of contact.

So he is only kind if you give him money?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm rarely _unkind_.  What I am is honest - and if honesty is bothering you, perhaps you should stop to consider why commentary on something you do upsets you.  Here's a hint: the problem lies with you.

As an interesting bit of information - as of this writing, I have 1666 posts, and 1784 'thanks'.  If I were truly as 'mean' as you claim, I wouldn't have such a ridiculous ratio - obviously quite a few people like what I have to say.  Just because I don't sugar coat things and you get upset, doesn't automatically posit that I'm a jerk to everyone.

But, I'm wasting my time.  Despite the fact that two separate people have stepped in to defend me, you'll continue to believe what you want because you refuse to accept any advice or input that you don't like.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Thread 1 is based on false information we no real evidence.
> 
> 
> .


You wrote: "i asked someone to ddos someone in the USA in April 2012"


And really, those were just the first google results. I'm sure there's more if I had the interest to look.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> You wrote: "i asked someone to ddos someone in the USA in April 2012"
> 
> 
> And really, those were just the first google results. I'm sure there's more if I had the interest to look.


that one was solved between a parties, just to say it's more complex then you think but it's solved and we made up as friends.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

I have started to make a wiki:

http://wiki.32mb.club/

this is hosted on a 32mb club vps.

what do you guys want me to add to the wiki?


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 11, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I have started to make a wiki:
> 
> http://wiki.32mb.club/
> 
> ...


Surely a question for your forum rather than ours.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 11, 2014)

Why don't you answer some of the more uncomfortable questions you've been avoiding - such as:



Aldryic C said:


> Are you aware that, as a minor, there is _nothing_ you can do to prevent law enforcement from seizing equipment?  All it's going to take is a single client doing something nasty enough, and you'll find the entire node (and every VM it contains) gone after the DC turns over the drive.


And that's not even touching on the other problems a child running a 'business' presents.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Why don't you answer some of the more uncomfortable questions you've been avoiding - such as:
> 
> And that's not even touching on the other problems a child running a 'business' presents.


You would have to give other drives as well.

You would have no more rights then me.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 11, 2014)

Actually, yes, I do.  Francisco owns the equipment, which means the warrant for seizure must come to us.  Because we're not skids, and we comply with federal court orders, if we're legally bound to turn over the data we can do so without taking the node offline, or even removing physical drives.

You are a minor.  You do not own the hardware, and cannot be served papers as we can, so law enforcement would serve the DC, instead.  They will promptly rip your box offline and turn over the drive, as to do otherwise would risk a forced seizure.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Actually, yes, I do.  Francisco owns the equipment, which means the warrant for seizure must come to us.  Because we're not skids, and we comply with federal court orders, if we're legally bound to turn over the data we can do so without taking the node offline, or even removing physical drives.
> 
> You are a minor.  You do not own the hardware, and cannot be served papers as we can, so law enforcement would serve the DC, instead.  They will promptly rip your box offline and turn over the drive, as to do otherwise would risk a forced seizure.


And they would come in and take your boxes offline no difference.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 11, 2014)

Try reading for content.  I just told you that no, they wouldn't.  I know this because we've been in that situation before, and I have firsthand knowledge of how the process works for setups like ours.

I've also seen what happens to setups like yours - minors that don't own the gear.  But, by all means, continue deluding yourself.  I believe I'd covered this before, actually:



Aldryic C said:


> [..] you'll continue to believe what you want because you refuse to accept any advice or input that you don't like.


That aside, you still haven't answered the question.  What is your contingency plan for if that situation comes to pass, and you lose the gear?  "Whoops, sorry folks - no more node and no more VPSes, and btw no refunds".


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Try reading for content.  I just told you that no, they wouldn't.  I know this because we've been in that situation before, and I have firsthand knowledge of how the process works for setups like ours.
> 
> I've also seen what happens to setups like yours - minors that don't own the gear.  But, by all means, continue deluding yourself.  I believe I'd covered this before, actually:
> 
> That aside, you still haven't answered the question.  What is your contingency plan for if that situation comes to pass, and you lose the gear?  "Whoops, sorry folks - no more node and no more VPSes, and btw no refunds".


Order a new node


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Amitz (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow. Have not seen the 'implied facepalm' for a while. There must be some serious shit going on!


----------



## drserver (Jul 11, 2014)

i am strongly recommending you to take your calculator out and do your math again with clear head and no alcohol involved.

let me try to explain you something. With that pricing even if everything sucks you will get thousands of clients.

How will you support them ? You alone ?

How will you deal with bandwidth overages ? on few K customers something will go wrong 100%

You are aware that you have to get some kind of spare resources in case of any problems ?

And last / Most important, you have obligated your serf for those persons for 1 USD per year. Will you be able to pull out such amount of obligation ?

Best of luck with your project but think again


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jul 11, 2014)

I find it hilarious that @Aldryic C'boas is actually still entertaining him.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 12, 2014)

Lets burn some of our bandwidth:

RX bytes:859853854165 (800.8 GiB)  TX bytes:1685063164670 (1.5 TiB)



Unmeated rocks.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 12, 2014)

Just to confirm what Aldryic said, we've also been in the same situation and haven't had the equipment seized. When you're a genuine company law enforcement treat you as such and will make requests rather than walking in to the DC and pulling equipment.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 12, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Unmeated


When the term "vegetarian" isn't cool enough?

Your website is down, might wanna get that looked at.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 12, 2014)

And before you ask it is not slabbed:

[email protected]:~/slabbed-or-not# ./slabbed-or-not
Container: OpenVZ
Not running under any known hypervisor type
[email protected]:~/slabbed-or-not#


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 12, 2014)

We are going to introduce on Tuesday:

New Storage plan:

It will have the same specs but have a few differences.

10Gb HDD (up from 1.5GB) and 2.5TB Bandwidth (up from 1TB) @ $2.19 (bitpay)


----------



## kcaj (Jul 13, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Have you seen his posts.
> ...


Yes, really.



mtwiscool said:


> that one was solved between a parties, just to say it's more complex then you think but it's solved and we made up as friends.


Regardless of you kissing and making up, you still engage in immature and illegal activity such as D/DoS attacks.



mtwiscool said:


> Lets burn some of our bandwidth:
> 
> RX bytes:859853854165 (800.8 GiB)  TX bytes:1685063164670 (1.5 TiB)
> 
> ...


No ham in your server then? You server has an unmetered 100Mb/s connection which is capable of pushing 33TB of transfer a month. At 500 VMs with atleast 1TB of transfer each, things are going to get horribly slow for your clients.



mtwiscool said:


> And before you ask it is not slabbed:
> 
> [email protected]:~/slabbed-or-not# ./slabbed-or-not
> 
> ...


Not disputing whether your service is slabbed or not but I could have typed in something similar here too.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 18, 2014)

We started a similar service too, interesting to see how it goes for you since it certainly isn't the most profitable thing in the world. You have damn good prices too so good luck! 

It's good to see more hosts offering this to the community along with LES, i3d etc.

Although I imagine giving users that much bandwidth is going to overload your NIC pretty damn quickly.


----------



## William (Jul 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Try reading for content.  I just told you that no, they wouldn't.  I know this because we've been in that situation before, and I have firsthand knowledge of how the process works for setups like ours.
> 
> I've also seen what happens to setups like yours - minors that don't own the gear.  But, by all means, continue deluding yourself.  I believe I'd covered this before, actually:


Lets stay realistic - If the gov wants they can confiscate your HW as well, same as a rented server - Just because it usually does not happen means not much.

Only "real" protection is given by some (mainly EU) countries that guarantee non-confiscation if you work with the government (on a very fine line between legal and illegal)


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2014)

What is the best way to get more customers?


----------



## Amitz (Jul 19, 2014)

You could try to sing and dance on the streets.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 19, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> What is the best way to get more customers?


You struggling? You were warned.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2014)

1e10 said:


> You struggling? You were warned.


It is just people are going for services of worse value.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 19, 2014)

Any service not provided by a lunatic offers more value than yours.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Any service not provided by a lunatic offers more value than yours.


I am not a lunatic.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 19, 2014)

I did not say that you are a lunatic.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 19, 2014)

If this kid ever finds religion he's going to be absolutely dangerous.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't understand - I've read this thread from a few pages back and it says he's going to place* 1,000 clients* per node; that's just not possible...

This business makes no sense to me at all - the I/O would suffer to the point where it would no longer function for any clients, even with a SSD setup; 1k clients per node still would not be possible; then comes the CPU & RAM - another problem. I'm also not too sure whether OpenVZ itself (& its kernel) would be stable under such heavy stress from 1,000 clients on the same machine.


----------



## linuxthefish (Jul 20, 2014)

You need to accept paypal, I don't think people who have bitcoins will use for stuff like this, and Amazon giftcards is way too complicated.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 20, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> What is the best way to get more customers?


These type of products take a while to get traction. Luckily we got to the front page of very high traffic-driving site on the second day of our launch. Business has slowed down but we're still getting frequent orders. I'd recommend having a non-bitcoin "mainstream" Payment gateway. Stripe/Skrill/PayPal etc, Bitcoins are still infrequently used.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## raindog308 (Jul 20, 2014)

Boxode said:


> I don't understand - I've read this thread from a few pages back and it says he's going to place* 1,000 clients* per node; that's just not possible...


No, it's only 500.  Only.

And according to his business plan (har!) they're all just going to idle anyway because that's why people buy LEBs.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 21, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> amazon payments available:
> 
> http://32mb.club/amazon.html


I would like to point out that this is not Amazon Payments. The website gives a direct link to a Amazon gift card on their site you can buy or email to someone as a gift.

Amazon Payments is a actual payment service for vendors (like PayPal) https://payments.amazon.com/home



> 1. Go to:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LLIKVU/gcrnsts?ie=UTF8&keywords=gift%20card&qid=1405005707&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> 2. Click set my own and type in $2.40
> 
> ...


This is essentially what those phone and email scammers use the GreenDot (or prepaid in general) cards for to money launder.

There are several issues with this, but the main one would be how are you using a Amazon giftcard to pay for the server you are hosting clients on...


----------



## Amitz (Jul 21, 2014)

He is selling those cards to pay the server. Why? Because this is a good idea!!1!!! ;-)


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2014)

Updates:

New prices comming augest.

$1.49 year bitcoin

$2.15 year paypal

$2.35 Amazoin gift codes


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Updates:
> 
> New prices comming augest.
> 
> ...


Amazon gift codes is a risky idea. You'll either end up with no-one purchasing it because there is no /contract/ that you will get a VPS in return or you will have a lot of Amazon credit and no way to pay for your server.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2014)

definedcode said:


> Amazon gift codes is a risky idea. You'll either end up with no-one purchasing it because there is no /contract/ that you will get a VPS in return or you will have a lot of Amazon credit and no way to pay for your server.


Amazon gift codes are only to be availble in a limited number. (50 max)


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Amazon gift codes are only to be availble in a limited number. (50 max)


That doesn't escape the fact it's risky for the customer, but hey-ho.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2014)

definedcode said:


> That doesn't escape the fact it's risky for the customer, but hey-ho.


Could they not complain to amazon?


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Could they not complain to amazon?


It's a gift card which is not really a form of payment.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 21, 2014)

Next payment method offered: cash via FedEx.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Next payment method offered: cash via FedEx.


Not going to happen for such a small amount of money.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Next payment method offered: cash via FedEx.


May be safer ha, at least you have confirmation of delivery.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2014)

definedcode said:


> May be safer ha, at least you have confirmation of delivery.


what is wrong with bitpay?


----------



## definedcode (Jul 21, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> what is wrong with bitpay?


I was referring to gift cards. There's absolutely nothing wrong with Bitpay, we use it internally.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, look, I found one of his friends:  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1395654

Heh, thread removed already, that was quick. tl;dr - some skid wanting to buy a VPS and publicly admitting he would use it to DDoS.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 21, 2014)

So he is going to be 18 in August?


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 21, 2014)

This thread is very long so I could not read it all but how do you expect to profit on such low prices? Will you even come out even? I don't think it's possible or why you would want to offer a service for so cheap when people pay much more for servers elsewhere.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> So he is going to be 18 in August?


Assuming he doesn't forget to breathe in the intermediate timeframe.  Though I would find it amusing to see what would happen if the mental centre he's living in were to be made aware of his online activities - particularly the more illegal ones.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

SwitchBlade said:


> This thread is very long so I could not read it all but how do you expect to profit on such low prices? Will you even come out even? I don't think it's possible or why you would want to offer a service for so cheap when people pay much more for servers elsewhere.


Overselling to the extremes. It works in the short-term but long-term it'll be unsustainable. He's going with the cheapest bottom-of-the-barrel Dedicated Servers with every single corners cut and using the free HE IPv6 Tunnel for additional IPv6.

In addition, the amount of work you get out of it isn't worth the pennies you get on top of it.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Overselling to the extremes. It works in the short-term but long-term it'll be unsustainable. He's going with the cheapest bottom-of-the-barrel Dedicated Servers with every single corners cut and using the free HE IPv6 Tunnel for additional IPv6.
> 
> 
> In addition, the amount of work you get out of it isn't worth the pennies you get on top of it.


Not as much overselling as you think.

Our idea is to pass the saving to the end user directly.

I tell you something about 30% of users do not even open they VPS details emails.

Our idea for 32mb club is simple and cheap.

We monitor the profomence of the node 2 times a day.

Our public uptime report: http://uptime.statuscake.com/?TestID=r6oIYH88lI


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2014)

Just a reminder to keep things civil. This should probably be said every other page or so.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> So he is going to be 18 in August?


August 6th.

We want to branch out and prove cheap does not mean crap.

We run on our own code of morals that we will not overload a server to the point of crashing and we care about every user who goes with our service and we do not see our users as a number but as a person.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

SwitchBlade said:


> This thread is very long so I could not read it all but how do you expect to profit on such low prices? Will you even come out even? I don't think it's possible or why you would want to offer a service for so cheap when people pay much more for servers elsewhere.


You really, *really* need to read the entirety of this thread (and other threads he's opened) before even considering doing business with him.  Get a clear picture of who you'll be dealing with - and keep in mind that he's not ESL.  The kid's British, and almost 18 - yes, his literacy is actually that lacking.


----------



## kcaj (Jul 22, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You really, *really* need to read the entirety of this thread (and other threads he's opened) before even considering doing business with him.  Get a clear picture of who you'll be dealing with - and keep in mind that he's not ESL.  The kid's *British*, and almost 18 - yes, his literacy is actually that lacking.


Is that a criticism?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

No, pointing out that English is his native (and only) language.  If you stop to consider that when reading most of his posts, it's rather scary that anyone is taking him seriously.

What still intrigues me, though - maybe one post out of 20 or so is almost grammatically flawless.  A bit rambling, but fully coherent with accurate spelling and punctuation.  Someone posited the idea that there were multiple people using his account - the more I see of that, the more I start to feel the same way.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Not as much overselling as you think.
> 
> Our idea is to pass the saving to the end user directly.
> 
> ...





mtwiscool said:


> August 6th.
> 
> We want to branch out and prove cheap does not mean crap.
> 
> We run on our own code of morals that we will not overload a server to the point of crashing and we care about every user who goes with our service and we do not see our users as a number but as a person.


Ok how many people are you planning on putting on a single node before it's "full"?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

It doesn't matter, because apparently people buy VPSes to never use them


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ok how many people are you planning on putting on a single node before it's "full"?


We are planning around 500 people per node.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We are planning around 500 people per node.


 Ok you claim you're not overselling.

Lets put this in concrete numbers.

Your using the KS-4 plan from Kimsufi in their BHS location.  This specific server has the following specs:

4x 3.1GHz (Max of 3.8 GHz)

16 GB RAM

1 TB HDD (only a single hard drive mind you)

100 Mbps unmetered

You stated that you have a maximum of 500 clients per server at the following plan:

1 Core

32 MB RAM

1.5 GB Storage

No port speed information

Now recall your previous statement that 30% of your customers don't even use it at all (assumed by the fact that 30% does not even open the e-mail as stated by you).  This leaves about 350 clients who actually open it up and use it.

Now provisioning wise, you obviously provision the proper VMs, so we're going to assume the unused VMs are still taking up "RAM and HDD Space" (because it's provisioned for them, used or not)

32 MB * (1 GB/1024 MB) * 500 Clients = 15.625 GB RAM Provisioned

1.5 GB * 500 Clients = 750 GB Provisioned

1 Core * 500 Clients = 500 Cores (oh wait... shared use!) = 4 Cores clocked at... lets say benefit of the doubt 3.8 GHz

Well... we forgot fair use for the CPU!

4 Cores * (3.8 GHz/1 Core) * (1024 MHz/1 GHz) / 500 Clients = 31.13 MHz per client

So each client theoretically gets 31.13 MHz per core.

But hey, remember only 30% of them actually use it.  

4 Cores * (3.8 GHz/1 Core) * (1024 MHz/1 GHz) / 350 Clients = (31.13 MHz per client)/0.7 = 44.5 MHz per Client

Wow that's 13.37 MHz MORE per person!  

Now remember, we have 100 Mbps port speed.  But again fair use and with that much client density...

100 Mbps * (1024 Kbps/1 Mbps) / 350 Clients = 292.57 Kbps per VM!  Or more than twice the speed of dialup! (assuming Dialup speed is around 110 Kbps)

Now remember that one hard drive!  Meh, we'll be generous and give you 100 MB/s for your IO Benchmarks (even though Kimsufis themselves are mostly on recycled hard drives).  

100 MB/s * (1024 KB/s/1 MB/s) / 350 Clients = 292.57 KB/s IO

But what does that even mean?  Well here's a lovely picture of a parrot I found on imgur!

http://imgur.com/gallery/3tsf3eu

The picture itself is 1.32 MB big!  That means it'll take 4.62 seconds for it to write and read from the hard drive.  But wait, we also want to service it on the internet!  That's another 4.62 seconds!  

But lets say we're not interested in sending pictures of parrots, and have other needs that needs to be met.  Well lets see how long it takes for us to write onto the hard drive space!

1.5 GB would take 1.5 hours to fill at a network port speed (and IO speed) of 292.57 KB/s.  

Look, you're not actually overselling on hard drive space, nor RAM (well... you are technically overselling it because the OS itself also needs room), but you are terribly overselling the CPU, the IO, and the network bandwidth.  

@mtwiscool, *you are overselling your services.*

Edit: I realized I forgot to convert from bits to bytes. But whatever.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

The sad thing is - even faced with mathmatical and proven truths.. he will simply pretend the logic does not exist, and continue to claim that his embarrassing facade is legit and contains any shred of quality.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> We are planning around 500 people per node.


Real time performance graph:


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


>


I never claimed a port speed nor did i say the disk io or cpu io was dedicated but other services who don't oversell RAM or HDD

Do you buy 1TB of bandwidth per user or dedicate iops to a vps @ https://catalysthost.com/?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I never claimed a port speed nor did i say the disk io or cpu io was dedicated but other services who don't oversell RAM or HDD
> 
> Do you buy 1TB of bandwidth per user or dedicate iops to a vps @ https://catalysthost.com/?


No.

But then again we don't put 500 VMs on a single, more beefier by the way, server.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> No.
> 
> But then again we don't put 500 VMs on a single, more beefier by the way, server.


So mines is not oversold if your is not?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> So mines is not oversold if your is not?


This isn't a simple comparison between our services and yours.

It's a statement that you're selling 500 VMs on a desktop computer.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> So mines is not oversold if your is not?


Those are not my hair!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This isn't a simple comparison between our services and yours.
> 
> It's a statement that you're selling 500 VMs on a desktop computer.


But both are or not oversold.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> But both are or not oversold.


You know what.

I tried talking to you about it.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> You know what.
> 
> I tried talking to you about it.


The problem is that he never tries _listening_ to anyone.

So @mtwiscool, how is 32mb.club going?  How many clients do you have so far?  You were asking how to get more so I assume you have at least one...?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> The problem is that he never tries _listening_ to anyone.
> 
> So @mtwiscool, how is 32mb.club going?  How many clients do you have so far?  You were asking how to get more so I assume you have at least one...?


12 at last count.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

I love how he quoted, and yet completely _ignored_ the first line of your post there, raindog.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 22, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Just a reminder to keep things civil. This should probably be said every other page or so.


If this is having to be said every other page then maybe a solution be put in place.

A chunk of your community is tired of this guy's posts and his crap here, yet you guys seem to be babying him.

I'm not trying to be rude to anyone but why should we have to put up with his crap, if he is participating in this community. If he doesn't like it here he should not be here. People in this thread are talking like they are because it is justified. People have tried to help him and he refuses to listen so he will be treated the way he is.

I'm sorry but this whole thing is a complete joke, I don't get why the staff here are protecting him so much.


----------



## Mun (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

They're not protecting him so much as they are trying their hardest not to over-censor.  Oh believe me, he's annoying them just as much as he is us - the mods are simply showing admirable restraint in any actual censorship as it would really serve no purpose - the kid "cannot be wrong", and will simply ignore any evidence, replies, and logic that do not coincide with his narrow view.  Really it's only a matter of time - several of the kid's threads have been locked already due to the drama he causes;  at some point it's possible someone will have finally had enough and remove him.

In the meantime - I applaud that his latest "offer" was removed.  It does make me feel much better to know that the community isn't giving him the same validation as people that are actually taking their jobs seriously, and don't want to be even compared by association to his... mess.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 22, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> In the meantime - I applaud that his latest "offer" was removed.  It does make me feel much better to know that the community isn't giving him the same validation as people that are actually taking their jobs seriously, and don't want to be even compared by association to his... mess.





Huh?


----------



## Mun (Jul 22, 2014)

If someone is incapable of taking reasonable criticism and applying it to their life and actions then their is no "help" for them. At that point simply closing all their threads, no matter how much I hate you ass holes for it, is the best solution. It will be the same argument over and over and over again and no head way will ever be made.

Either way ban, or closing threads like no tomorrow seems like the only option that is reasonable for this individual.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 22, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Huh?


Hmm...that's odd.  When a checked that section a little while ago the thread wasn't there anymore (hidden, maybe?).  Oh well.



Mun said:


> If someone is incapable of taking reasonable criticism and applying it to their life and actions then their is no "help" for them. At that point simply closing all their threads, no matter how much I hate you ass holes for it, is the best solution. It will be the same argument over and over and over again and no head way will ever be made.
> 
> Either way ban, or closing threads like no tomorrow seems like the only option that is reasonable for this individual.






That's one hell of a quick turnaround on opinion.  I guess you're part of the 'butt buddy' club now, to use your charming phrase?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 22, 2014)

Please close this thread.

As this has been discussed to death.


----------



## trewq (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please close this thread.
> 
> 
> As this has been discussed to death.


A discussion implies you are actually responding to us. Instead you just keep blurting out, what I can only guess is your take on marketing.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 22, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please close this thread.
> 
> As this has been discussed to death.


Not really.  Here is the BASIC source code for this thread:


```
10 mtwiscool: "I am preparing to jump over a cliff and am sure I can fly."
20 someone else: "You can't fly."
30 someone else: "This is a bad idea."
40 someone else with long industry experience: "Don't do it.  It won't work."
50 someone else: "Here is a detailed analysis of why your flying machine won't work."
60 mtwiscool: "I will now ignore 90% of that advice and respond to one random sentence."
70 GOTO 10
```


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, I've been watching this trainwreck long enough.  He has finally made a good request for this thread to be closed,  why not actually do what he can't and read?

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.  Let's let this horse (No offense directed at our favorite Pony team) die.

...On second thought doing that would end a great source of entertainment...


----------



## Mun (Jul 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Hmm...that's odd.  When a checked that section a little while ago the thread wasn't there anymore (hidden, maybe?).  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or sadly to my up most dismay, "There is no help for this wee lad, no matter how high his IQ is."

Mun


----------



## Amitz (Jul 23, 2014)

AMDbuilder said:


> Ok, I've been watching this trainwreck long enough.  He has finally made a good request for this thread to be closed,  why not actually do what he can't and read?
> 
> 
> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.  Let's let this horse (No offense directed at our favorite Pony team) die.
> ...


He will just open a new one with his most recent brainfart update. Closing this thread is useless.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2014)

mojeda said:


> If this is having to be said every other page then maybe a solution be put in place.
> 
> A chunk of your community is tired of this guy's posts and his crap here, yet you guys seem to be babying him.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude to anyone but why should we have to put up with his crap, if he is participating in this community. If he doesn't like it here he should not be here. People in this thread are talking like they are because it is justified. People have tried to help him and he refuses to listen so he will be treated the way he is.


His threads remind me too much of GVH's. Both lads would do much better looking for peer acceptance in real life and getting a social / peer group offline.  Folks around here run businesses / are providers mainly.  So the scathing criticism of 32mb.club is well based and accurate for the most part.

I told them (mtwiscool and GVH-Jonny) both they should become friends / partners / work together.

TL;DR is no one here gives a fnck about said micro business and offering more input.  Color-by-numbers learning is done.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 23, 2014)

You have NO idea how much it pleased me to hit the lock button.


No. Idea. At. All.


----------

